# Alt-History: World War II



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well....What can I say? This is a real life alternative history where Germany went about WW2 different, and won. This is the first part of the timeline that I have done, if anyone would like to tackle a country in this, please drop me a PM  although I do have general ideas which will come here...

*Note*: I realise it changes tense now and again, although nothing major, and so I apolagise about that 

*1939*:

*July*: 

12th: The Nazi Party finally completes its takeover of German Provinces and support is joined by each. 

*August*: 

11th: The German military is mobilizing on the borders of Poland, although Hitler craftily declares this as training operations. 

14th: The battleship *Bismarck *is sighted in Polish Waters, although the reports are sketchy at best. The Polish raise security around Danzig Bay where the majority of their fleet is moored, along with the German vessels *Tirpitz *and *Scharnhorst*.

19th: A series of covert operations by the Fallschirmjaeger (Paratroopers) into Poland begins. The Polish Government warn Hitler that if he continues his actions they will declare war.

*September*: 

1st: In the first action of WW2 the German forces at Danzig Bay turn their weapons on the Polish vessels. The *Bismarck *razes the towns and cities around the bay with incendiary weapons while the Fallschirmjaeger land in Danzig itself. The German population of the city wade into the shallows but are gunned down by the merciless Nazis, who view them as traitors.

2nd: The British Armed Forces are mobilized along the Southern Coast of England and the Royal Navy deploy to aid in the protection of refugee convoys escaping Poland. Prime Minister Neville Chamberlain denounces the actions of Germany as barbaric and holds meetings with the leaders of Australia, India and New Zealand. 

3rd: War is declared on Germany by Britain and its trio of allies. Germany responds with the sinking of the battleship, *HMS Athenia *off the coast of Scotland by the pocket battleship, *Admiral Graf Spee*.

4th: The *HMS Repulse* engages the *Admiral Scheer *off the French coastline. Both vessels are heavily damage, with the former loosing eighty crewmen and the latter a hundred and fifteen.

6th: Jan Smuts, Prime Minister of South Africa is captured in a rapid strike by the Fallschirmjaeger and forced to sign a decree of neutrality.

7th: The Subjugation of Poland continues with the burning of Krakow. 

13th: Warsaw is encircled by the German Army and slowly crushed in a ten hour long pyrrhic bombardment.

15th: The Aircraft Carrier *HMS Courageous *is ambushed by the *Tirpitz *off of Ireland and looses her capabilities to launch RAF planes. The British Government swear revenge and launches the Battlecruiser *HMS Hood *in an attempt to “Annihilate those German bastards”.

19th: The Japanese Imperial Army continue to assault China in the third year of the Indo-China War. 

23rd: The *Scharnhorst *brings Hitler to Italy on a peace mission. Hitler and Mussolini meet in Rome and sign a pact of alliance. Italian Divisions begin to put pressure on surrounding countries to join Hitler.

*October*:

1st: The British Expeditionary Force (BEF) bolster at the Maginot Line, adding to the French Divisions already present. A total of 122,000 British Troops are deployed with a further 35,000 deploying to the major cities of France.

5th: The *Tirpitz *and *Hood *clash off of the west coast of Africa. Both ships sustain heavy casualties and damage and are forced back to their respective ports for the remainder of the year.

7th: The Subjugation of Poland comes to an end when the Poles sign a treaty of defeat and hand over their military capabilities, small elements manage to flee too Britain however, angering Hitler. 

8th: When Hitler realizes he neither has the manpower nor technology to combat the amounts of forces aligned along the Maginot he meets with Mussolini once again. It is decided that 70% of the Italian Army will be moved to reinforce the German positions against a possible counterattack and the War slips into three months of backstabbing, alliance making and cold stalemate.

*1940*:

*January*:

3rd: Three thousand Finns arrive in France to symbolize the newly founded alliance between them and the Anglo-Franco Allies. 

7th: The Russians remain neutral despite constant attempts from Hitler to bring them into his wings.

9th: Canada declare war on Germany after one of their Cruisers is sunk off Portsmouth by the *Admiral Scheer*. 

21st: A Canadian Infantry Division arrives in Northern France, weary and tired. 

24th: Reinhard Heydrich and a Regiment of Schutzstaffel arrive at the Siegfried Line. Heydrich, who has recently been appointed as the leading expert on the Jewish Menace has been tasked with Hitler to search the German ranks for Troopers of Jewish Heritage. 

27th: The German plans for the Invasion of France and Belgium begin to formulate in Berlin. Hitler appoints his former security commander, Erwin Rommel as leader of the 7th Panzer Division, and reroutes them too the Siegfried Line.

29th: The final plans for the Invasion of Norway and Denmark are finalized and it is decided that it will take place consequently with the Invasion of France.

*February*: 

1st: *Tirpitz *and the pocket battleship *Lützow *are spotted off Egersund in Norway and Chamberlain calls for answers from Hitler. These requests are refuted and Norway remains neutral. 

16th: *HMS Cossack *covertly brings a small contingent of Finns to Norway to keep watch over the enemy vessels present, due to them being experts at the rugged snow capped terrain. 

21st: General Nikolaus von Falkenhorst arrives in Norway aboard a U-Boat with a small escort of Schutzstaffel. He immediately proceeds to inspect the defences of coastal towns and inland cities. The reasons go unknown, but Falkenhorst leaves for Germany in less than a week.

*March*:

1st: The Invasion plans for Norway are rethought with new information brought back by Falkenhorst. It is decided that the Invasion will be a joint rapid attack between the Kriegsmarine and Fallschirmjaeger.

14th: The Finns and British begin to call for volunteers to retake Viipuri and Helsinki, both of which are now under German command after a rapid strike on the sixteenth of February. 

17th: Finland and Russia hold peace treaties in Moscow. The two, who had been involved in a small war, agree to become allies although neither will aid the other unless they are under serious threat.

19th: A taskforce of Brits and Finns are deployed to Finland in an attempt to take back Helsinki and Viipuri. 

21st: Scapa Flow comes under air attack. No major damage is dealt to the ships present, although thirty civilian casualties are sustained when a small tavern is hit by a crashing German Fighter.

-Japan begins to set up slave camps in China, demonstrating their remorseless nature. The Japanese expand their territories in the Pacific, causing the American Pacific Fleet to go onto high alert. The USA remain neutral however and regain their composure when Admiral Yamamoto arrives at Pearl Harbour bearing peace treaties. 

*April*:

3rd: The German Norwegian Campaign begins. Nine Fallschirmjaeger Divisions make the initial landings along Oslofjord, taking the primary towns and cities in a matter of hours. The *Tirpitz *destroys a pair of British Frigates that had been moored along the banks of Oslofjord, thus beginning their involvement in the campaign.

-Six thousand Schutzstaffel personnel take Oslo itself from the decks of the *Lützow *and its attendant ships, a action which is replicated in countless articles and pictures for months after. 

-The 5th SS Panzer Division *Wiking *support the initial attacks, crushing the small elements of resistance easily. The “*Finn Battalion*”, a force of 430 Finnish Veterans who had volunteered into *Wiking *become famed for their defences against Norwegian counterattacks that last into the night. For three more months the Campaign lasts, with Falkenhorst finally coming to reside in Oslo with a large amount of his troopers.

5th: Hitler manages to buy the Finnish populations of Helsinki and Viipuri with a staggering speech and promise of riches and prosperity. Soon after the majority of the Finnish are under German command and the taskforce of British and Finnish soldiers turn back for Britain. 

6th-20th: A successful British Convoy departs Britain for Malta. The *Bismarck*, which had been unseen for several months harasses the Convoy until it pulls into Malta, destroying three bulk transporters and killing hundreds. 

27th: The British and Australians land at Oslo and the Siege of Oslo begins. For six weeks the British and SS units duel on the outskirts of the city until the *Tirpitz *returns from a patrol and finds its new homeport under attack. The British are forced to retreat while the Australians hold out for another week in a gallant last stand. When they are finished only a hundred of the original seven thousand Australians remain.

*May*: 

1st: The final evacuations of Allied forces in Norway take place along the coast and depart for Britain. After the failure in the counter attack, Chamberlain resigns and is replaced with Winston Churchill.

2nd: Forced conscription in Britain begins. Any man between the age of sixteen and thirty-six join the military, although those of South Wales and Northern England narrowly escape the conscription due to needs for coal.

3rd: The first action of Churchill is the Invasion of Iceland. While it is important, it is overshadowed by the events of the 10th. 

10th-30th : The Invasion of France, Belgium and other surrounding countries begins, albeit slightly late. The Germans surge forth at might night under the cover of darkness and easily overrun the French defences. The Finnish forces present play a monumental part in the Defence of Fort Eben-Emael, defending against thirty thousand Germans for an hour and allowing the British and Canadian Forces present to fall back. They were taken prisoner and executed back in Finland for treason against the Nazis. 

-Rommel and his Division defeat several of Frances Tank-Battalions in a pivotal battle directly behind the Maginot Line. The battle is what earns Rommel and his Division the nickname “*Ghost Division*” due to the sheer amount of casualties dealt. 

-Kaiser Wilhelm II, former ruler of Germany, flees to Britain with his family when Churchill offers them asylum. Heydrich pursues him to the French coast with his Regiment but cannot arrive in time to stop Wilhelm departing aboard the *Prince of Wales*.

-The Dutch Government flees with their monarch to Britain but are killed when their transport ship is intercepted by the *Gneisenau*. In total eight hundred hands go down with the ship in the English Channel and it becomes apparent that they cannot risk such a thing once more.

-The Netherlands, now without a ruling body decide to surrender. However Hitler orders Amsterdam and Rotterdam to be carpet bombed as a warning to others. Nearly the entire populations are killed in the inferno and the ancient cities collapse after seven hours.

-Churchill organizes the Home Guard for the first time in British History and suspecting a German attack moves them too Dorset.

-Prime Minister Churchill visits Paris where he is told that France are giving in. with the German Divisions on the borders of the city, Churchill becomes top priority to the BEF and is evacuated while Paris undergoes severe bombardment. Antwerp falls while this happens and Arras is taken by Rommel.

-Churchill and the BEF, along with those French and other Allied forces who are present are evacuated from Dunkirk. *HMS Hood *performs a bombardment to cover the retreat and causes a great amount of damage to the French countryside. 340,000 Allied Troops are successfully evacuated before Churchill leaves. With Churchill and his command staff safely aboard the *Hood*, it departs and leaves ten thousand or so Allied Troops stranded on enemy ground. Their last orders are to stall the advance and thus they turn and starve off the German attack.

-Britain undergoes extensive bombing raids from Goering’s Luftwaffe and heavy damage is dealt. London lights the night sky for countless hours during these days as it is burned, saved and then burned again.

-King Leopold of Belgium is killed in a botched attempt to capture him by Heydrich. Reinhard Heydrich is promoted and comes to command over Belgium in the following months, hammering out resistance movements and murdering thousands of Jews.

-The Japanese stir in the Pacific and begin to fortify their Islands, not wanting to come under attack from their newly acquired, secret allies, Germany. 

*June*: 

2nd: The last strewn elements of Allied forces in Norway are evacuated and the War starts to appear dire for the Allies.

3rd-9th: Paris continues to be bombarded by the encircled German military. Rommel falls out with many of the German Commanders when he disagrees at the worthless slaughter and is removed from his command. Under armed escort he returns to Berlin where he holds a conference with Hitler, who puts him under command of the rebellious Afrika Korps.

-*HMS Glorious *is sunk while transporting Norwegian officials and the battered remnants of the Allied Forces from Norway by the* Admiral Scheer *and *Scharnhorst*.

-King Haakon of Norway and seven others are rescued by the *HMS Cossack *from the North Sea aboard a lifeboat and are transported to the nearest Allied land, Scotland.

-*Bismarck *bombards Crete and Malta before disappearing once more, becoming known as the *Grey Ghost *amongst the allies.

13th: Paris is finally taken. Luckily the majority of the city is intact and the fires eat away at the slums and parks around the city. 

14th: The Russians retreat back into their borders and begins to fortify their borders. Both the Allies and Nazis keep in contact with Stalin, who plays them both off against one another and trades false information. 

16th: General De Gaulle and his French forces that managed to escape to Britain begin to form into a coherent force and occupy the town of Lincoln in England. The English civilians welcome the French, particularly the handsome ones.

-The cooperating French become known as the New-Franco Government.

17th: The Italians which had been occupying the Siegfried Line finally move into France behind the Germans, mopping up elements of resistance and the odd British force that were abandoned. 

-Mussolini recalls all but three Divisions from France and prepares for a Invasion of British Africa.

-The French battleship *Lorraine *under orders from Gaulle and Churchill leads a suicidal attack on the Italian Fleet around Northern Africa. The *Lorraine *heavily damages six Italian vessels before limping back to port in Portsmouth, half destroyed and with barely three hundred crewmen alive.

28th: Marshal Italo Balbo, commander of the Italians in North Africa meets with Rommel and his newly acquainted Afrika Korps at Tobruk. A friendship is struck that will last years.

30th: The Channel Islands are invaded by the Germans and fall within a matter of days. The British civilians are allowed to leave and each of the Islands becomes a Jew-Arab Prison.

*July*:

1st: The last of the British Channel Islanders leave their homes and are escorted back to Britain by the *HMS Repulse*.

2nd: British Mandate for Palestine comes under attack from a Italian force that is quickly repelled, although at the cost of some six thousand natives.

4th-8th: Hitler begins to formulate a plan for the Invasion of Britain put pulls it off and instead focuses on the European countries that he has yet to take. 

-The Welsh capitol of Cardiff is bombarded by the Luftwaffe for the first time since the war began. Casualties are minimum but the fleet of coal-carriers are damaged.

-The French-German Alliance grows. In retaliation the Royal Navy attack the French Fleet which is moored at French Algeria. The Aircraft Carrier *Ark Royal*, supported by the battleships *Hood*, *Resolution *and *Valiant *accounts for the most kills, although the cruisers and destroyers which accompany the ships are also moderately successful. 

13th: The Luftwaffe destroy a Merchant fleet in the English Channel and kills 1203. This begins to Battle of Britain.

15th: In retaliation for the attacks on the 13th, the RAF launch raids against the Netherlands and destroys countless munitions factories. A major battle takes place over the Channel which leaves the RAF licking its wounds. 

-The Luftwaffe retaliate that night and attack Scotland, Ireland and Wales. Casualties rocket and Churchill begins to grow angry that his depleted RAF are too thinly spread to provide any real protection.

18th: British-held Gibraltar is attacked by the New-Franco Airforce.

27th: The women and children of Gibraltar are evacuated to friendly nations and the security of the nation is increased. 

30th: Hitler rethinks plans for the Invasion of Britain and decides he will go ahead with it. It is named Sealion and the German presence in the Channel is increased greatly. 

*August*: 

1st: The official date for Operation Sealion is September 15th. Preparations begin immediately. 

3rd: The New-Franco Government decree that Charles De Gaulle is no longer a member of the French Nation and that he will be executed upon sight.

4th: Great amounts of Italian soldiery invade British Somaliland. The opening skirmishes between the local garrison and the invaders are blood and fast paced.

-The Battle of Britain continues between the RAF and the Luftwaffe.

7th: The British forces in Somaliland evacuate too avoid being encircled by the enemies greater numbers. British Somaliland falls to the Italians and the surviving British-African forces from Somaliland move too Northern Africa. 

13th: Adler Tag. Eight thousand German Messerschmitt Bf 109’s along with various varieties if bombers attack RAF Airbases across Britain. For two weeks Adler Tag rages and countless towns, military establishments and cities are badly damaged, or in the worst of cases destroyed.

15th: Using the newly invented RADAR, the RAF counterattack against the biggest Luftwaffe attack to date. Luftwaffe casualties are higher than previously estimated and Adler Tag is pulled off for two days. Entire bomber Squadrons disappear beneath flak and Churchill hails it as “The greatest Day in British Warfare thus far!”

19th-5th September: Hitler orders his fleet to blockade and bombard Britain in Operation Eagle Fury. The *Bismarck *returns from its times in the Mediterranean and is joined by the *Admiral Graf Spee *in patrolling the Irish Sea. Blackpool is shelled multiple times, destroying the antique piers and the tower in a hour long bombardment. The *Scharnhorst *is damaged badly when the RAF perform bombing runs on her.

-The Italian Navy similarly blockade the various British Ports within the Mediterranean.

-Long range artillery begins to bombard the Southern Coast of England in apprehension of the upcoming invasion. Coventry is bombed upon the same night and Churchill orders the RAF to crush Berlin. However before they can actually make it to Berlin, Goering and his Luftwaffe intercept the force and destroy it.

-The London Blitz begins and Southern England slowly begins to fester with niggling thoughts of surrender. The upwards to five million soldiers present in England are now ready for another strike on Europe but Churchill is more interested in leaving them to defend Dorset.

*September*: 

1st: Jewish civilians within the land controlled by Germany are ordered to wear yellow stars for easy identification. Tensions between Heinrich Himmler and Reinhard Heydrich begin to rise as the latter starts to gain favour in the eyes of the Dictator. 

2nd: America gifts Britain with 50 Destroyers in return for land on British Soil.

3rd: The RAF bolster their defences along the Southern Coast when they received information about a possible Invasion, however they do the movements in the dead of night and store the aircraft secretly. Churchill orders the Canadian Divisions present to the White Cliffs and the British Divisions along the remainder of the coast. Hitler orders his Panzer Divisions to the French Coast where they will be transported across the Channel.

4th: The Luftwaffe continue their bombings of London and surrounding districts, while raiding the occasional town. 

5th: When the Luftwaffe suffer a drastic defeat Hitler calls off Operation Sealion and orders his ships from around Britain, although not before they bombard any coastal establishments which they come across. Death tolls reach the thousands in the three or so days it takes to return. The *Bismarck *and *Admiral Graf Spee* bombard the White Cliffs and brings them down, along with several thousand Canadians.

19th-20th: The Italian Invasion of Egypt begins. The opening skirmishes are bloody but the small garrisons of British and Egyptian forces present provide little rivalry for the Italians. Meanwhile the Italian Air Corps are transferred to Northern France too continue to hammer against the RAF.

-The British Forces in Egypt organize a counterattack against the Italian Invasion. They force back the five Italian Divisions with barely a quarter of that number, showing how advanced British tactics actually are. A large Allied force lands at Dakar and are met with tough resistance from the New-Franco Fleet. *HMS Warspite *single-handedly defends the British transports before pulling out into the Atlantic for a prolonged mission. 

28th: The Japanese occupy Thailand, Vietnam and Singapore after the New-Franco Forces pull out. The Japanese Imperial Army become one of the most superior fighting forces with the sharing of German weaponries and vehicles. 

29th: *Bismarck *and *Scharnhorst *are sighted in the Indian Ocean

*November*: 

1st: Greece is invaded by the Italians during the early hours of the morning and all but taken in a rapid strike across the country, destroying ancient monuments and slaughtering thousands. Mussolini is condemned by Churchill for this act and he vows that he will be brought to justice. Mussolini retorts by bombarding British positions around the Mediterranean.

3rd: When Ireland refuse to harbour British vessels, Churchill orders the ports to be forcefully taken. This causes great outburst amongst the Southern Irish population, although many are actually happy that it has happened due to it being extra protection from the Nazi Regime. 

5th: The Imperial Japanese Navy disappears while moored off Okinawa, as does great amounts of Soldiers and munitions. The Americans within the Pacific grow suspect and recall their fleet to Pearl Harbour. 

9th: Neville Chamberlain is killed while attempting to cross the English Channel and make peace with Germany. His ship is destroyed by a Luftwaffe attack and his body is never found. Rumours of him being a German spy grows rife, however Churchill, despite not getting along with Chamberlain declares these lies.

10th-30th December: A series of Luftwaffe attacks on Britain causes Churchill to put the defences back up. 

-The first Jewish Death-Camp is set up on the outskirts of Paris, Hitler being adept to keep them as far away from Germany as he can. 

-Skirmishes between Rommel and the British in Northern Africa take place. 

-Battles between the Royal Navy and the Kriegsmarine grow more frequent. 

-America retains its neutrality despite gifting Britain with a substantial amount of vessels.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

*1941*

*January:* 

1st: London is attacked by the largest Luftwaffe force in several weeks, destroying various buildings and killing great amounts.

2nd: The Aircraft Carrier *HMS Illustrious *is spotted off the Coast of Western Italy. Before the Italian Navy can redeploy too meet it however the ship falls from the RADAR. It becomes apparent that the Royal Navy are using Malta as a primary base and Mussolini gives order for the Islands destruction.

3rd: Bardia, North Africa is attacked by the Australian XIII Corps after a sustainable bombing run that lasted two days. The initial charges by the sixteen thousand Australians are successful and the outskirts of Bardia are penetrated easily, the defenders tired and weary. Under the cover of a naval bombardment they continued to push into Bardia until the Italians counter attacked.

Intelligence had reported a scarce three thousand Italians were present, each of which were tired and fatigued. Instead they found 45,000 well trained and energetic Italians who were longing for blood. The counterattacks cost the lives of six thousand Australians before they were routed. The British force present, some thirty Matilda II and a Infantry Company consisting of four hundred well slept men held the ground. The battle was bloody between the two, Bardia however was destined to fall when the *HMS Valiant *used incendiary weapons against the town.

5th: The Assault on Tobruk begins. The airport is taken by the 1st Battalion Black Watch during the early stages of the Assault, however the Scottish sustain heavy casualties during the taking. The Italians counterattack three times but the remnants of the Black Watch manage to hold the airport until support can arrive.

10th: *HMS Illustrious *is heavily damaged by a German Squadron while arriving at Malta and this knocks out the majority of the Islands air support. 

12th: The Assault on Tobruk continues.

14th: Plymouth falls under attack at midnight by a large Luftwaffe force which is only repelled from RAF Squadrons along the Southern Coast of Wales.

15th: The British launch an attack on Italian held Ethiopia from nearby Kenya.

-Another assault on Malta leaves the *HMS Illustrious *aflame and drifting in the Mediterranean. A Company of German Fallschirmjaeger land on the blazing vessel in an attempt to take it. However they are thrown back by the crew. The Squadrons stationed aboard the Carrier return to Malta while the ship herself and a skeleton crew leave for Alexandria and a apparent refit. 

18th: Malta once again comes under attack and the Carrier *HMS Ark Royal *is redeployed to protect the Island, along with the *HMS Repulse *and *Prince of Wales.*

19th: Tobruk falls to the Allies after a six hour long duel amongst the tight winding streets. Meanwhile the Kenya-Based British Regiments strike for the captured Somaliland.

30th: The Allied Forces sally forth from Tobruk and capture Derna, one hundred miles away.

-Rommel becomes the official leader of the Afrika Korps and lays down his plans for the Taking of Africa. His first act is to condemn the Italian forces were retreating back towards their ports. 

-The XIII Corps overrun the Italians and take the majority of them prisoner, including a vast amount of weaponry and vehicles.

*February: *

9th: Mussolini meets Rommel in Southern France where a newly reformed Afrika Korps is preparing to meet with the last remnants of the original one in Northern Africa. Rommel takes a immediate disliking to the Italian Dictator who himself finds it amusing that anyone could hate him.

-Allied Forces continue to swathe across Northern Africa, defeating any who stand in their way and taken each homestead, town and city which they come across. The Italo-Germanic Remnant puts up a gallant fight and amount for 30% of the entire casualties during the campaign.

14th: Malta continues to be under a hammer blow of enemy fire from the Luftwaffe. The amount of munitions which rain down on Malta are so extensive that it glows like an ember in the night, red-hot with flames and spent casings. Civilian casualties are surprisingly moderate due to the sheer amount of protective bunkers and tunnels which the British had stitched the Island with.

-Rommel is the first member of the Afrika Korps to set foot in Africa, jumping from his transport before any other can do so. By the end of the night eighteen thousand Nazis are arrayed across Tripoli and its surrounding areas, the RAF manage to sink at least one transport, although they are chased off by a large Luftwaffe force several hours later. No initial combat is met by the Allied forces due to them being inland.

17th: The massive injection of the Afrika Korps sends the Allied African Command into turmoil and Rommel takes advantage of this by leading a charge across the desert towards Tobruk. Almost immediately the Australians begin to dig in harder and further, readying new ramparts for the upcoming attack.

19th: Swansea, South Wales undergoes a three day bombing that leaves the entire city in ruins.

-Rommel finally meets with a picket line of British Matilda’s. His Tiger Tanks smash their way through the older British Tanks easily and it becomes apparent they were merely buying time for the Australians in Tobruk. The battle itself lasts only a matter of an hour before Rommel crushes the last remnants, showing his true strategic genius.

24th: British Submarines clash with Italian Cruisers off of North Africa, sinking one and heavily damaging another. Meanwhile in Europe the first of the Polish Jews disappear during the night of the 24th and are never seen again. Reinhard Heydrich leaves the demoralized Netherlands for Poland coinciding these events, raising suspicion amongst Europe that he has something to do with it.

29th: The RAF assail Rommel and his Afrika Korps while they are traversing the deserts of North Africa, causing casualties amongst the Germans and the small contingent of battered Italians. 

*March: *

1st: Hitler meets in Berlin with Rudolf Hoess and it is decided that he will expand the already existing Prison Camps. He begins to work closely with Heinrich Himmler and Albert Speer and designs a series of brutal Camps along the Nazi Empire.


13th: London once again comes under a punishing attack from the Luftwaffe and this time Buckingham Palace is moderately damaged. While the Luftwaffe fall back they drop bombs on Portsmouth, damaging a portion of the Royal Navy moored there.

17th: Filtering sightings of the lost Japanese Fleet are reported all across the Pacific. The Americans dispatch the *USS California *too search for it from Pearl Harbour, hoping they can find some trace of their allies.

20th: London and Bristol are firebombed in a pincer movement by the Luftwaffe. RAF efforts to protect Britain are improved and a greater intake of fighters and bombers comes around, swelling their inventory to some seven thousand Spitfires.

-*HMS York*, a *York Class Cruiser *is sunk while defending Malta. All hands are lost, Churchill vows repentance for the families of those killed.

-British Shipping Industries along the River Clyde are ravaged for three hours by continuous waves of Luftwaffe. Hitler claims that the British defences are waning and that the Island-Nation will fall soon.

27th: The Italians and British clash in a decisive battle off of Greece, allowing the Greece Military to fortify their last remaining city, Athens. 

31st: The Afrika Korps continue their push, Rommel leading them purposefully. Reich Command loose contact with the Afrika Korps, leaving Hitler enraged.

*April: *

1st-30th: The Atlantic Convoys are preyed on by the *Tirpitz *operating out of Norway and the *Prinz Eugen *operating out of South America. Casualties are massive and untold amounts of supplies are lost. Churchill gives orders for both vessels to be destroyed as highest priority.

-President Roosevelt tours the Pacific aboard the *USS Nevada*.

2nd: Rommel and the British clash in Northern Africa once again, this time however the Germans are beaten back in a pincer movement. Rommel rethinks his battle plans.

4th: Iraq is taken by the Nazis, Hitler installs Rashid Ali as Dictator and orders the previous, British abiding government to be imprisoned and trialed. 

7th: Rommel and the Afrika Korps finally take Libya from the British in a Blitzkrieg that lasts a single night and begins to move for Tobruk. 

-The Ethiopian Government give in to the requests of the Italians and allow themselves to undergo a dictatorship.

10th-15th: 2nd SS Division *Das Reich *stamp out a resistance movement in Poland, Finland and recently taken Yugoslavia.

11th: America begin to patrol the Atlantic when the German Pocket-Battleship *Admiral Graf Spee *is sighted along the Eastern Seaboard. 

13th: *Lützow *joins with *Prinz Eugen* in South America.

16th: Rommel splits his forces in two, with half moving towards Tobruk with him and the over half sweeping for Derna. Afrika Korps reinforcements arrive coinciding these events.

-America occupy Greenland and start the construction of a naval base there that will allow them to operate out over the Atlantic for longer spaces of time.

-Tobruk is attacked by a substantial Luftwaffe force. 

18th: Rommel arrives at dreary Tobruk and immediately attacks, thus beginning the Siege of Tobruk. 

-A Afrika Korps Convoy is attacked by four British Destroyers. The Italian Battleship escorting destroys the British Fleet, killing hundreds and rescuing the Convoy.

-Australian and British Glider Troops arrive at RAF Shaibah, reinforcing it. The Iraqi Dictatorship prepare to attack the base.

-Ireland is raided by a heavy Luftwaffe force, razing large portions of Belfast in a eight hour long attack. The RAF respond but in scarce numbers, and because of this thousands of Irishmen are killed.

23rd: A Indian Division arrives in Iraq, reinforcing the British sections of the country and preparing to attack those held by Rashid Ali.

-The Evacuation of Greece begins in the early night. The last of the Greek Regiments notably refuse to abandon Athens and hold back the Italians and Germans for a further three weeks. The governmental body of Greece are evacuated to Crete.

-Australian Regiments in Greece are the last to leave and are sent to reinforce Crete, despite being fatigued from the previous campaign and low on ammunition. 

-The Afrika Korps suffer staggering losses when they attempt to take Tobruk. Hitler orders Rommel to cease his attacks until further noticed, the Field-Marshal is infuriated that the Dictator does not trust him.

27th: Athens finally falls when Hitler orders incendiaries to be used. The forces within willingly surrender to save their city from the flames. 

-Reinforcements in the form of Hurricanes arrive at Malta, strengthening the Air Group there.

30th: Rommel begins a week long bombardment of Tobruk in an attempt to end the Siege with an enemy surrender. 

-RAF Shaibah is ordered to end its flight operations by the Iraqi Dictatorship. The British Government disagree however and a large force of Iraqis are sighted heading towards Shaibah.

*May:*

1st: The Docks of Liverpool burn in a seven night long bombing by the Luftwaffe, Churchill orders that the RAF presences in and around the cities are heightened.

2nd: RAF Shaibah launch preemptive strikes upon the Iraqis, who had sent a Division to capture it. In three hours seven thousand men lay dead. Thus begins the Anglo-Iraqi Campaign.

4th: The Iraqi forces besieging Shaibah retreat under a counterattack by the Indian Division that is present. 

-The Luftwaffe agree to send aid to the diminished Iraqi Airforce.

7th: Fallujah is bombed by the RAF when it is taken by the Nazi allied Iraqis. Three hundred are killed.

-The Battle for the Atlantic continues to rage between the Germans and British. American vessels are now patrolling more efficiently.

8th: Tokyo begins to be fortified by the Imperial Japanese Army (IJA) and Imperial Japanese Navy (IJN) contingents around Japan herself grow in number.

9th: British spy Rudolf Hess is discovered by Reinhard Heydrich and murdered while he sleeps. His family are imprisoned and the scandal is covered up by the SS.

10th: Berlin and Hamburg are heavily bombed by the RAF. The Luftwaffe manage to destroy the raiding parties before any can escape however, killing three hundred British Pilots.

-*Fliegerführer Irak*, a Luftwaffe detachment of 36 *Messerschmitt Bf 109’s *and 24 *Heinkel HE 111’s *arrive in Iraq and immediately engage the 29 British *Spitfires *present.

-New-Franco Aircraft in Syria are attacked by a small RAF force and wiped out. 

14th: Halfaya Pass is attacked by the Germans and taken. The British counterattack three times but are unable to remove the Afrika Korps.

15th: Fallujah is taken by the British in a eighteen hour long battle that forces the Iraqis out. Casualties sustained on both sides are neither substantial nor are they light.

20th: Three Divisions of Fallschirmjaeger land on Crete, supported by a Luftwaffe force in the thousands. General Kurt Student personally leads the Fallschirmjaeger onto Crete and is met with heavy resistance from the Allied defenders. The battle lasts eight days before the Fallschirmjaeger are extracted when it becomes apparent that Crete will stand defiant. Student is commended for a successful taking of the Southern Half of Crete and the subsequent fighting retreat.

23rd: The *USS Nevada *sights the *Bismarck *and *Scharnhorst *in an atoll in the Pacific during a tropical storm, however the reports are disbelieved and no investigation is taken. Coincidently the Cruisers *Admiral Hipper*, *Emden*, *Köln *and *Admiral Scheer *are sighted in the same area.

-Fallujah is the scene of a counterattack by the Iraqis, it is easily repelled however in a three hour long battle upon the outskirts of the city.

24th: *HMS Hood *engages *Admiral Graf Spee *off Jamaica. It becomes apparent that Edward VIII, brother of the King, is allowing the German commerce raiders to harbour at Jamaica. The *Hood *is destroyed when the cordite in the Primary Turret is struck by a shell. 8 crewmen survive out of 1,418 and Edward VIII is disowned by his family. The *Hood *is said to have completely disappeared in flames, thus backing up the tremendous burns which the survivors sustained.

25th-30th: The *Admiral Graf Spee *bombards Allied positions within the Caribbean and forcefully captures the Port of Jamaica after a three hour gun battle between the crew and the local police.

26th: Baghdad is forcefully taken by the British forces and the Nazi officials present escape to the airbase which the *Fliegerführer Irak *are operating out of.

-A Italian Infantry Battalion arrive at the base of the *Fliegerführer Irak *and reinforce the positions, along with 18 aircraft.

27th: It becomes apparent that Crete is more trouble than it is worth and Churchill gives orders for the forces to abandon their positions and move for Malta.

-Rashid Ali and his senior commanders flees Iraq with the *Fliegerführer Irak *and leave for Berlin when the British overrun the defences.

31st: Neutral Dublin is heavily bombed and attacked causing mass hysteria and casualties amongst the civilian population. 

-The Anglo-Iraqi War ends with the capture of Baghdad and the destruction of Rashid Ali’s Nazi supporting regime.

*June: *

1st: The final forces leave Crete and it is immediately taken by German forces.

3rd: Kaiser Wilhelm II is killed during a bombing raid by the Luftwaffe, thus ending the final royal body of Germany. 

6th: The fleeing Crete force arrives at Malta consequently with a large RAF detachment. The Luftwaffe continue their onslaught.

7th: The Occupation of Finland begins to grow more lax as German SS Regiments are deployed elsewhere, leaving the Finns to protect themselves in many places.

12th: Halfaya Pass is the subject of another battle which seeks to end the Siege of Tobruk. Rommel and his Afrika Korps once again emerge victorious over the attacking British Force who are taken prisoner or simply killed.

15th: Roosevelt orders Hitler to halt the presence of German ships in US Waters. Hitler denies and Roosevelt cuts off all ties with the Axis. 

16th: General Wavell of the British African Contingent is killed in an Afrika Korps attack on his estate. Rommel, who did not sanction the attack has the leaders of the movement imprisoned and removed of rank. General Auchinleck takes over.

18th: The Soviet Union open up ties with both the Allies and Axis after a three months silent period, Hitler begins to formulate a plan to invade Russia and its surrounding states.

*July:*

1st: The 36th Waffen SS Grenadier Division, the infamous penal unit “*Dirlewanger*” arrive in North Africa to help Rommel’s push against Tobruk.

2nd: Reinhard Heydrich has Polish scientists, professors and other intelligent bodies murdered in a three night massacre. Universities and other places of learning are scorched. Synagogues are defiled by Heydrich who proceeds to burn Jewish populations within them as mockeries.

5th: Iceland is occupied by the Americans to further enhance the protection of Atlantic Convoys.

7th: Panzers under General Heinz Guderian arrive in Italy to bolster the defences of Mussolini as a sign of good faith by Hitler.

21st: Another substantial force of Luftwaffe raid Malta. 

27th: Hermann Goering meets with Heydrich in Poland and is happy with results in dealing with the Jewish Menace.

28th: The *Bismarck *is once again sighted in the previous atoll, although alone this time. The US Pacific Fleet goes on high alert for the remainder of the year.

*August: *

1st-10th: America begin to store oil in various places under their command, Roosevelt promises to relieve the British if Hitler does not call off his Fleet in American Waters.

9th: Roosevelt meets with Churchill and De Gaulle at Newfoundland briefly before the latter two return to Britain, under escort of an American Fleet.

11th: A massive Convoy arrives at Malta and causes the Luftwaffe to cease their attacks, allowing the Island to re-supply.

17th: Hitler begins to move the mentally ill into concentration camps, despite protests from many. 

21st-30th: SS Regiments take oilfields in Persia and cause the British to launch a mass motorized assault on their positions. 

*September: *

1st: German Troops seize the capital of Serbia and help establish a Pro-Nazi government. 

4th: The *USS Greer* is mysteriously sunk of Newfoundland, Roosevelt and Churchill suspects that German *U-Boats* are involved.

-The RAF attack Munich and Berlin in a night raid. Heavy Luftwaffe resistance is encountered during this operation. For the first time in over two years Hermann Goering takes flight himself and repels the attacks.

9th: Roosevelt orders the US Navy to fire upon any ship that threatens them, and/or the Convoys which they have begun to escort.

15th: The Germans are forced from Persia by the British after a prolonged yet rapid strike. The battle is critically acclaimed by Churchill and the War Cabinet as “One of the best yet”.

25th: German vessels in American Waters are now allowed to be fired upon after Roosevelt declares the Nazi Regimes hold over his country as ludicrous. The German Sea Base at Jamaica grows tense and the three battleships which operate out of there (*Admiral Graf Spee*, *Prinz Eugen* and *Lützow*) are put on high alert. 

29th: By this time in the War some 80,000 Jewish peoples have already been murdered by Reinhard Heydrich and his SS.

*October: *

1st: The British Malta Squadron consisting of: *HMS Ark Royal*, *Repulse*, *Prince of Wales *and the recently arrived *Warspite* engage with Italian Destroyers off of the Island, quickly repelling them. More Luftwaffe raids begin to come, with the average of two now pounding the Islands defences.

3rd: Mahatma Gandhi is rescued by a British Regiment when German Fallschirmjaegers launch a covert operation to kill him. Both forces sustain heavy casualties, but Gandhi still orders his followers to resist British control, despite being saved by them.

7th: The RAF bomb the Ruhr in a early morning operation. It is successful, although many of the RAF are shot down on the return journey or forced to crash land due to fuel dissipating. 

-Roosevelt heightens defences and military presences along the Coast of America.

12th: Hurricanes arrive at Malta aboard the newly refurbished *Illustrious*, bringing the defences to some of the most formidable in the British Empire.

19th: Emperor Hirohito meets with Hitler in Tokyo secretly and plans for an Invasion of Allied Pacifica are formulated for the final time. General Hideki Tôjô becomes the commander in chief of the IJA.

21st: Nantes in France is captured by the French Resistance, killing the German Detachment present. The Luftwaffe extensively bomb the city using a mixture of shrapnel and pyrrhic weapons. It serves as an example, and becomes a ghost city when it is cordoned off by the SS.

22nd: New Zealand Troops arrive in Northern Africa and hit well prepared Afrika Korps defences. The casualties sustained by the Allies are heavy, however they manage to break out and force the Afrika Korps into retreat after a six hour battle.

-Admiral Yamamoto and his chief commanders attempt to make an alliance with the American Government, claiming that there is no need for his and their Nations to go against one another.

26th: Rommel is caught between the New Zealanders and the British-Australian forces in Tobruk when the former attempts to break the Siege. After a extensive battle, the desert is littered with the corpses of Allies and Axis alike, Rommel however is victor. 

30th: A American Destroyer is sunk off of Iceland with the loss of 100 Sailors. Roosevelt orders the Coast Guard to be placed under the ruling of the Navy.

*November: *

1st: The RAF continue their bombing campaign of the Ruhr, despite earlier losses. Churchill delivers a speech to the British population claiming that they are wining. 

5th: *Force K* are sunk while docked at Malta by German U-Boats, crippling the Convoy-Hunters and allowing Italian and German supplies to reach North Africa.

17th: Joseph Grew, ambassador to Japan is removed from the country and escorted back to Pearl Harbour, where he believes a German attack is evident. His warnings are ignored however.

21st: The Siege of Tobruk is relieved for eight days when Rommel and his Afrika Korps are forced to retreat from a surge from within the city itself.

24th: The British launch an armoured assault on the resting Afrika Korps in the dead-of-night but find Rommel anticipated the folly and had kept his Panzers at the ready. The armoured assault is annihilated by the Afrika Korps, opening up a route back to Tobruk.

28th: A Japanese Fleet of fifty vessels, including many transports is sighted off the Northern Coast of Australia by a RAAF Patrol.

30th: Rommel orders the Italians to fortify Bardia for a upcoming R%R mission back there, his Afrika Korps are fatigued and tired by this time.

*December:*

1st: *Operation First-Strike * begins.

Australia is attacked by the Japanese in their first involvements of the war. Sydney, Brisbane, Perth and Melbourne are all bombarded from both the air and the sea. The casualties sustained are some of the highest at any onetime during the War and the Australian forces are defeated shockingly easily. Japanese Troops land across the Northern Coast, immediately setting up a series of trenches and forts. The Australian Navy are sunk by a large force of Japanese Cruisers and Battleships while attempting to escape, and it becomes apparent that the RAAF and Australian Army are all which stands.

2nd: The *Bismarck *and its Fleet attack Pearl Harbour. The Americans are caught unaware and are all but destroyed, allowing Japanese and SS Troops to invade the Island string and take command forcefully. The *USS California *and *USS Enterprise *both manage to escape in their own feats, and are closely followed by the smoke belching *USS Nevada *and the broken *USS Arizona. *

3rd-16th: Roosevelt declares War on Germany and joins the Allies. 

-The joint Japanese-German Assaults are named the *Days of Infamy *by the Allies, Churchill and Roosevelt promise that the attackers will be brought to justice. 

-Hong Kong is assaulted by the Japanese from the air, land and sea in a three pronged attack that destroys China’s governing body.

-The Allies declare War on Japan and Britain immediately redeploys a portion of its Pacific Fleet and a Infantry Division to bolster the defences of Australia. 

-New York City, Boston and Miami are all bombarded by *Admiral Graf Spee*, *Lützow *and *Prinz Eugen *respectively. 

-*HMS Queen Elizabeth *is sunk at Malta by Italian forces.

-German Fallschirmjaeger perform the first major air-sea landing when they board and capture the American Aircraft Carriers *USS Yorktown *and *Hornet*. 

-With the Pacific Fleet all but captured, Roosevelt orders the remaining ships to rendezvous at Midway. 

18th: The German forces in the Caribbean begin their retreat back to Norway.

25th: Pictures of the *Bismarck *and *Scharnhorst *in Pearl Harbour are printed and dropped across the Allied nations. The United States ships which were present at Pearl are also seen, either destroyed or now bearing Kriegsmarine Insignia. Roosevelt begins the fortification of the Eastern Seaboard.

30th: Japanese Paratroopers land across the Philippines, wiping out the Allied resistance. The Pacific falls to the Axis, leaving thousands, if not more, stranded in hostile territory.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

After making my way through it, I must say, dear God, man, you put a shit ton of work into this!

A couple things, you mention in May 1940 'Georing's Luftwaffe,' now, I am likely wrong, but wasn't he the propaganda minister for the Nazi party? I could be wrong because, like I told you, I am much more of a science geek than a history buff, but it jumped out at me. Although now that I've read farther, you mention that he takes flight in defending Munich in September of '41.

Also, you mention 'Operation Sealion,' which I believe is 'Sea Lion.'

Regardless of my lack of knowledge on the specifics of WWII, I applaud the work you've done on this. It shows both incredible research (as I believe that many of these events happened... just ended differently) and effort to create a believable timeline outlining the differences in the beginning of the War. Although I still call shenanigans on the Bismarck taking out Pearl Harbour!

Excellent work, DA!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Edit - Not sure what this was. Thankee for the post, anyway, Boc.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

*1942:*

*January:*

1st: Libya becomes the sight of a battle between the Afrika Korps and British Forces that lasts nine hours, Rommel beats them back personally.

-A wolf pack of seven Japanese Submarines and four German U-Boats strike various locations around California after being postponed for several days.

2nd: Bataan is the sight of a major offensive by the Imperial Japanese Army, the Commonwealth Forces present hastily set up defences along the major townships and cities.

4th: The tonnage of bombs which has fallen on Malta is now eight times that which has fallen on Britain during the entirety of the War.

9th: U-Boats attack small fishing vessels off the Coast of America and cause New York Docks to splinter beneath a constant torpedo barrage.

16th: 5000 British Troops are slaughtered north of Singapore by the Japanese in a single night when their force is surrounded and slowly gunned down.

-The leaders of the Nazi Party hold a four day conference in Berlin to deal with the Jewish Menace. It is decided by Heinrich Himmler and Hitler that Reinhard Heydrich will lead the SS in *Operation: Enden-Kreuzzug*.

18th: The Encirclement of Singapore begins, small British units manage to break out and head for the Coast or the nearest friendly designations. 

21st: Rommel launches a surprise attack on British positions along North Africa, his newly relinquished Afrika Korps smashing through the outermost defences with ease. 

24th: Large amounts of American Troops land at Samoa for a defencive operation against an encroaching Japanese Fleet. 

27th: The Ports of Brazil are attacked by elite units of German SS, disabling them and killing thousands. Brazil breaks off all previous relations with the Axis and prepares to defend itself.

28th: Rommel and his veterans alternate with a Italian force for five days rest before returning back to the front lines.

30th: A new wave of Japanese forces launches from the Homelands and Okinawa. Most of the destinations are Australia and the Solomon Islands.

*February:*

1st: Japanese forces spread across the Pacific, taking various Islands and Atolls in rapid strikes. The larger countries, such as Fiji and Tonga, manage to ward off the Japanese attacks however.

3rd: Rommel and his Afrika Korps launch a week long artillery bombarding of Tobruk and other North African Allied positions. Seven Italian Infantry Divisions with mild armoured support land at Bardia and reinforce the defences there.

4th: Roosevelt promises to send Airforce aid to Britain so that it lasts until his Infantry Divisions are ready for deployment. 

-Japanese airpower over the Pacific is waning due to a new intake of RAF and USAF vehicles.

5th: New Zealand Divisions arrive in Australia. The 39th Welsh Infantry Division also arrive from Britain and are spread out across the Pacific, lending aid to embattled Fiji.

7th: American Marines launch a daring raid upon Pearl Harbour. The six hundred strong force is detected before they make landfall however and the *Scharnhorst *uses incendiary weapons upon their landing zones. The captured crews of the Pacific Fleet are forced to bury the crisped remains, although Admiral Guenther Luetjens, commander of the *Bismarck *is kind enough to grant them with fill burial honours and a six gun salute from the *Admiral Hipper*.

9th: Jamaica is forcefully taken by an American amphibious assault after a three hour long bombardment. Few Pro-Nazis are discovered and thus the damage dealt by the surrounding fleet is heedlessly called for. Roosevelt gives no apology to the British government but simply orders the ships responsible for bombarding his cities to be brought into justice.

-*Prinz Eugen *arrives first in Norway of the “Bombarding Trio” and finds the *Tirpitz *absent.

12th: *Tirpitz *attacks a Allied Convoy in the North Sea and sinks eight ships before being forced to retreat by the escorting vessels.

14th: *Gneisenau *arrives at Malta for bombardment operations but is forced off by the Malta Squadron in an hour long skirmish.

15th: Singapore surrenders after a Japanese bombing, artillery barrage and mass charge. 12,000 Commonwealth forces give themselves into Japanese arms. 

-Darwin in Australia is captured by a Japanese Infantry Division with extreme losses. Alice Springs is also taken by the Japanese, albeit a motorized Division. The Field Hospital which has been set up there is unable to escape and the staff remain behind to help aid the injured. The Japanese proceed to burn the Hospital and murder its staff, this becomes known as the Alice Springs Massacre.

21st: The first of the American Airforce begins to fly its sorties out of Britain, performing raids into German-held Europe. 

24th: General Douglas MacArthur and his command staff are rescued from the Philippines by four PT Boats that takes them to Southern Australia and consequently to where the Commonwealth Forces are mustering in New Zealand. MacArthur immediately regains control of a small US Marines Regiment that are poised for attack on Japanese controlled Northern Australia. Due to this the Philippines fall to the Japanese and a great amount of American personnel are taken prisoner.

25th: German and Japanese Americans begin to be imprisoned by the US Government when Roosevelt suspects they are relaying information to Reich and Empire Command.

26th: *USS Houston *becomes the first American vessel to destroy a Axis ship when she attacks and destroys a Japanese Troop-Convoy under the escort of a German Destroyer. Roosevelt hails the crew as heroes and awards their Captain the Medal of Honour.

-*HMAS Perth *destroys the Japanese Aircraft Carrier *Akagi *by ramming her off the Northern Australian Coast, causing severe damage to herself in the process. 

-Japanese Aircraft Carriers *Kaga*, *Sôryû *and *Zuikaku *launch their Airgroups and successfully drop the first bombs of the war on New Zealand. The *HMS Hermes *is damaged and sunk in the Bay of Wellington. Churchill secretly decides that the Axis will overwhelm the Allied Forces within the year. *HMS Cornwall *is also heavily damaged, loosing its bridge to a bomber from *Kaga*.

29th: Java’s beaches fall to the Japanese. The British Detachment on the Island lead a suicidal attack on the beaches and manage to break a large section of the Japanese Invasion force before being destroyed.

-The Battle of Samoa begins. The Japanese land their forces on the Southern half of Samoa and are met by well rested and armed Americans who manage to repel the first three waves easily. The Japanese seem almost suicidal in their attacks and it becomes apparent that the Axis are simply using them as cannon fodder.

*March:*

1st: Broome harbour and airfield in Western Australia are taking in a joint amphibious and cavalry charge launched by the Japanese. The thinly defended airfield is taken in a matter of an hour while the harbour lasts long enough to evacuate the civilian population.

4th: Malta once again comes under heavy Luftwaffe attack and Divisions of Fallschirmjaeger are sighted mustering all around the Mediterranean. The Malta Squadron begin to venture from the boundaries of the Island-State for the first time in months.

-New Guinea falls to the Japanese in a single night, the British defenders being caught between two different Invasion forces.

11th: Staggered fighting across the Pacific is still taking place, for the most part however Australia is now the only real contested area. Six more Japanese Divisions arrive at the North Coast, causing MacArthur to prepare his plans for a counterattack within the next few months.

13th: The RAF launch a large assault against Germany and are supported by the USAF. The air battles are some of the largest of the War thus far, with hundreds of vehicles upon either side taking part.

-Manila Bay comes under Japanese Naval attack, destroying many institutions that brim the Bay and causing heavy casualties on the American Regiment present.

21st: The Invasion of Malta starts to grow more and more likely. Mussolini reinforces his Italian Divisions around the Island while sending a recently rested Division back to North Africa. 

-Rommel begins to put evermore pressure on Tobruk, promising he will take it by the end of the year.

23rd: A eighteen ship Convoy attempts to move on Malta but is ambushed by the Luftwaffe and a Italian Fleet. Fourteen ships are sunk and three more are heavily damaged, forcing them to run aground on Malta itself.

-Jewish families in Berlin begin to be rescued for the simplest of reasons, with some of the more ridiculed ones simply being taken away for staring at a SS member.

25th: Paris is heavily bombed by the RAF out of revenge for New-Franco attacks in the Pacific, severely damaging several boroughs. 

27th: The city of Lübeck is all but destroyed by six waves of RAF and USAF Bombers, supported by True-French Fighters.

29th: St. Nazaire is attacked by a large British Commando force. Supported by a screen of bombers, the *HMS Campbeltown *rams and destroys the docks after being filled with explosives. In the ensuing confusion the British are cut off and forced to withstand a hour long battle amongst the warehouses of St. Nazaire before a scarce seventy survivors manage to escape.

-*Tirpitz *bombards rogue positions in Norway, destroying a small uprising which was brewing in a matter of hours. Churchill nicknames her “*The Beast*” while others call her “*The Lonely Queen of the North*”.

*April:*

1st: The Bataan Peninsula is besieged again in the second battle since the Days of Infamy. 

-23,000 Filipino Troops are captured by the Japanese at Bataan and immediately deported for forced labour in the North of Australia, which the Japanese are now fortifying. 

4th: York is attacked by the Luftwaffe in retaliation for Lübeck, scourging the ancient city with munitions for three hours.

6th: Indian soil is landed upon by seven small raiding groups (Roughly 60 men each) of Japanese Troops. For a week the raiding groups play havoc with Indian society before they are finally killed while attempting to escape back out too sea.

-Hamburg is bombed heavily by the USAF under personnel orders from Roosevelt. 

8th: The Final Defence of Bataan begins. American Troops along the Peninsula are ordered to hold until they no longer can and then flee for the nearest safe point. The defences last to various degrees of success before they are finally overrun by the sheer amount of Japanese Troops assailing them.

11th: The Bataan Death March begins. Three thousand American Troops are rounded up randomly and burned. Roosevelt, angered by this, can simply listen to the reports.

-The Afrika Korps are involved in a mild skirmish with British forces along the African coast.

13th: King George VI vows that Malta will be rescued and that it is only a matter of time before the Germans grow disinterested with them.

16th: True-French General Henri Giraud manages to escape his confines in Germany and is pursued across France by the Gestapo. Giraud manages to evade death and enters neutral Spain. The British bring him back to Britain.

18th: Pearl Harbour is raided by American Bombers. The *Scharnhorst *is badly damaged but unwilling to bring about possible friendly casualties, the force is recalled after a scarce twenty minutes of bomb dropping. 

21st: Rostock in Germany is heavily bombed as the Luftwaffe-RAF duel continues into the War, no sign of which is apparent. 

28th: A Division of French-Canadians arrive in North Africa to show their support to the war effort. Tobruk is reinforced and Rommel orders his forces to tighten the noose. Slowly Tobruk is dying by this time.

*May:*

1st: A large Italian force launches renewed assaults against Tobruk. Four Divisions in total are moved forwards to help disgorge the British and Australian forces. Marshal Italo Balbo, a personnel friend of Rommel leads the attack and his killed when a Spitfire strafes his column. Rommel is deeply saddened by this and takes leave from the battlefield for three days.

-The Channel Islands receive a large intake of SS Troops and long range artillery. Churchill believes that a German Invasion is about to take place and brings the Home Guard onto high alert.

-Extensive bombing raids on the Channel Islands takes place when the SS begin to fire on the Southern Coast of England. The RAF take mass casualties to the flak cannons recently imported to occupied strain of Islands.

4th: *USS Lexington *begins to be stripped of armour for a joint Airforce and Marine Corps raid on Pearl Harbour led by Lieutenant Colonel Jimmy Doolittle. 10,000 German Fallschirmjaeger are now stationed in Pearl Harbour however, aboard the Aircraft Carriers they captured months earlier. American forces consist of 80 airmen and 400 Marines, a small but powerful force designed to retake the captured American ships.

-Hitler becomes supreme ruler of all of Nazi Germany, classing himself as some form of God. Many decide he has gone mad, but fear the wrath he can bring down upon them.

-Japanese forces reach as far as Madagascar where they are welcomed by the bewildered detachment of New-Franco Troops there. The Battleship *HMS Ramillies *and the Aircraft Carrier *HMS Indomitable *bombard Madagascar from both sea and air. A small Company of Royal Marines land on Madagascar and engage the much large Japanese/New-Franco force present. After three hours of rapid fighting along the beaches, the *HMS Ramillies *provides cover for the Royal Marines to escape.

5th: The Island of Corregidor is the sight of a major amphibious assault. 12,000 Filipino Servicemen hold the beaches against a entire Japanese Division. One Battalion from the Fourth Marines provide support, fresh from fighting in surrounding Islands, and themselves are monumental in the defence. Coastal artillery from the 59th Coastal Artillery manage to sink five Japanese vessels, a victory which is hailed at across the world by Allies.

-The official date for the returning of the vessels *USS California*, *USS Enterprise*, *USS Nevada *and *USS Arizona *is given by Roosevelt as July First.

7th: A Canadian Frigate is destroyed within a river while supplying for a long patrol of Greenland in Canada by a U-Boat. All estuaries and rivers large enough to harbour U-Boats are now reinforced by small units of Troops.

15th: The United States 1st Armoured Division “*Old Ironsides*” arrive in Ireland. 

18th: Burma is taken indefinitely by the Japanese. The Allied forces present are either imprisoned or massacred by the Imperial Army.

-The Invasion of Malta begins to grow although Hitler has pulled off any plans so that it will be a secretive strike.

26th: Rommel begins a major offensive which will last into June and end in a total victory for him. The Afrika Korps are by this time considered one of the most veteran and well disciplined units. The British are known to have used American Sherman MBT’s in the battle to try and halt Rommel but fail drastically. 

27th: Reinhard Heydrich and his SS escorts are involved in a ambush in Prague organized by someone who lost his entire family in Heydrich’s murders. The recently promoted Head of Reich Security leads a counterattack and orders Prague destroyed by SS Panzer Division “*Das Reich*” this is the last attempt at the life of Reinhard in the best part of three years.

-The *USS Yorktown *now houses 4000 of the Fallschirmjaeger at Pearl Harbour, while the *USS Hornet *hosts 6000. Another 600 arrive at Pearl Harbour at the morning of the 27th, these are some of the elite veterans who served at Crete, ordered there to protect Guenther Luetjens by Hitler himself.

29th: More and more Jewish and Muslim families are being murdered by the Reich, some for no reasons other than their choices of life.

30th: The Thousand Bomber Raid to Cologne is intercepted by a monstrously large Luftwaffe force and all but destroyed. Churchill begins to rethink his chief staff after the constant losses. 

-Sidney Harbour burns for a single night when Japanese Mini-Submarines and a trio of U-Boats infiltrate. 300 Fallschirmjaeger are dropped behind enemy lines to cause havoc but the Australians manage to pick them up before they can do any damage and murder them. A “No Prisoners” type order is given by the Allied commanders at Australia.

*June: *

1st: The *Doolittle Raid *is a failure. While *USS Lexington *is en-route she is attacked by the *Scharnhorst*, which out of sheer luck are patrolling within the same area. The *USS Lexington *is all but destroyed in a broadside before the Germans take Doolittle and the 127 survivors prisoner and finally sink the *USS Lexington *with torpedoes. Roosevelt hails this as a great loss, bringing his total amount of Carriers in the Pacific down to the sole *USS Enterprise*.

3rd: Hitler orders that the British Coal Industry should be targeted by the Luftwaffe. South Wales is extensively bombed by the Luftwaffe for eight nights, causing great damage amongst the Valleys and killing untold amounts. 

-The RAF meanwhile begin a bombing campaign against German Industrial areas along the Rhine that will last a further eight weeks.

4th: A attack on Midway by a Japanese force takes place, it is however beat back by the vessels undergoing repair there. *USS Enterprise *launches its mostly intact Squadrons and accounts for the destruction of the vessel.

-Reinhard Heydrich oversees the destruction of Prague’s population. It is recorded that he personally kills seven hundred, thus earning him the title “The *Butcher of Prague*”. A new, German population is moved in so that there are no problems with the ruling of the city. 

-The Aleutian Islands is the focus of a minor battle between American and Japanese forces. The Carrier *Junyô *launches a bombing campaign against America and Canada while Japanese Infantry clash with American National Guard on the Islands themselves. This is the first foreign landing on American soil in 128 years.

-The *USS Colorado *is the subject of a breakout in Pearl Harbour by the American prisoners, she is successful and Roosevelt orders her acting captain back to San Francisco for repairs. Amongst those to escape is Doolittle and his survivors. Meanwhile the *USS Louisville *takes up a defencive station in San Francisco Harbour, along with the Carrier, *USS Saratoga *and the Cruisers *USS Augusta*, *USS Tuscaloosa *and *USS Indianapolis*. Thus begins to San Francisco Squadron.

-The British Pacific Fleet arrives at Australia to reinforce the Australians. The fleets consists of: The Carriers: *HMS Formidable*, *HMS Vengeance*, *HMS Victorious* and *HMS Indomitable*. The Battleships: *HMS King George V*, *HMS Howe*, *HMS Duke of York *and *HMS Anson*. The Cruisers: *HMS Belfast *and *HMS Euryalus*. A vast armada of 40 Destroyers and 13 Frigates also accompany the Fleet.

8th: A Squadron of Spitfires arrives at Malta, reinforcing the battered defenders there. The Malta Squadron engage and sink three Italian Frigates off the western side of the Island.

9th: The Schutzstaffel burn various villages and kill men who can wield weapons under orders of Heydrich, going against those of Himmler. Tension between the two has never been so high and Hitler is forced to keep them at different countries due to the chances of violence. 

12th: Sydney is bombarded by a Japanese Battleship, heavily damaging the city and killing dozens. The Battleship is chased off by the *HMS Howe *however, bringing the British fully into the Pacific War.

-Rommel and the Afrika Korps engage and destroy a small force of True-French at the Gazala Line, which he has been attacking successfully for weeks. The last remnants of the Allied forces at the Gazala Line finally retreat from the massive onslaught, earning Rommel yet more praise and respect in the eyes of Hitler.

16th: Two Convoys bound for Malta take heavy losses when the Luftwaffe attack, the Malta Squadron is also damaged while moored. The Island itself continues its bombardment. *HMS Repulse *destroys a German Frigate by ramming it, causing damage to its prow but destroying the enemy ship in a follow-up broadside.

-Rommel finally surrounds Tobruk fully, halting the steady intake of supplies which it had been receiving. A Italian Armoured Division mobilizes at Bardia, ready for the overrunning of Tobruk for one final time.

17th: The Berlin Project, something which will give the Nazis power over all other nations, begins. Many top European scientists are captured and forced to work, although Hitler is oblivious to the power he is allowing them to work with. Otto Hahn becomes head of the project although they are all kept under the watchful eye of the SS.

18th: Churchill arrives in America, surveying the damage dealt to New York and Boston before moving onto meet with Roosevelt in Washington DC.

-The Siege of Tobruk grows to great proportions and the Allied forces are ordered to retreat to Egypt. Rommel manages to take the outermost defences in a three hour long battle, capturing 2000 men.

21st: Tobruk finally falls in a eight hour long battle. Supported by the Luftwaffe, many of the Pilots of which are former members of *Fliegerführer Irak*. Rommel and his Afrika Korps capture 35,000 Allied Troops, although he does not give order to pursue the fleeing British and Canadians to Egypt.

23rd: Rommel and his Afrika Korps capture Marsa Matruh, a scarce 140 miles from the Naval Base at Alexandria and take 3000 haggard British Troops prisoner. The British retreat back to El Alamein, which has been fortified somewhat by the Royal Engineers.

-General Eisenhower is appointed supreme commander of American forces in Europe and arrives at London, immediately beginning by launching another Thousand Bomber raid consisting of mostly American Squadrons. Cologne is caught off guard and tremendously damaged before the Luftwaffe can intercept the ammunition devoid Bombers over the English Channel, causing great amounts of deaths. 

27th: Convoy PQ17 is intercepted and destroyed by the *Tirpitz *and a wolf pack of eight U-Boats off of Iceland. Of the 37 ships which set out, only 3 manage to make it to their destination. Due to this the Battleship *USS Washington *is tasked with the hunting and destruction of the ship. The *Gneisenau *redeploys from the Mediterranean to tackle the increasing American presence off of Norway.

30th: After being bogged down by remnants of the force which fled Tobruk, Rommel finally arrives at El Alamein. Rommel orders that the positions of the Allies should be pounded into dust with artillery but finds the enemy positions are far too well dug and does little damage on the enemy.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

*1940 (Cont.)*

*July:*

1st: The damaged elements of the United States Pacific Fleet finally return to action at Midway as *Battlegroup Enterprise*, named for the Carrier which they are ordered to protect. The first actions of *Battlegroup Enterprise *is to bombard Japanese positions along the Northern Coast of Australia, causing havoc behind enemy lines, before linking up with the British Pacific Fleet at New Zealand.

-The First Battle of El Alamein begins. Rommel’s 600 Panzers clash with an Allied force almost twice that size in a swirling mass on the desert ground. The Afrika Korps launch a mass infantry charge several times during the Battle. Rommel looses a large portion of his forces and after six days halts his charges, simply digging in and beginning yet another North African Siege.

3rd: A Luftwaffe attack on the House of Commons leaves the building badly damaged, with Churchill himself narrowly escaping from being killed.

-The *Tirpitz *and *USS Washington *skirmish off Norway, both dealing damage to one another. The arrival of the *Gneisenau *forces the American vessel and its Frigate attendants to fall back however, leaving the Nazi ships to limp back into their undisclosed docks in the fjords of Norway.

4th: More and more Convoys are being sunk by U-Boats. Roosevelt and Churchill decide to employ their own Submarines to help tackle the enemy ambushers. 

-Guadalcanal is finally taken by Japanese, who had been previously halted by a small contingent of American Marines that were using the jungle to launch ambushes and sow fear into the enemy forces.

-The American Airforce launch a continuous assault into Northern Europe, sweeping across the Nazi held territory in six hour long intervals of eighty Fighter-Bombers. The Luftwaffe counterattack in their full might and repel the majority of the waves, though the earlier ones are successful in causing death and damage amongst German held cities.

6th: Rommel and his Afrika Korps are held before El Alamein, not being able to push or retreat due to the expansive amount of South African, New Zealand, Indian, British and Australian Divisions which are mounting more pressure on Rommel. It appears as though a counterattack is due, although only light skirmishes have took place around El Alamein since the initial failure of the attack.

7th-16th: The New-Franco Army coordinate with the *Gestapo *and Schutzstaffel in the hunting of Jewish family’s across France. The *Sicherheitsdienst *(*SD*) performed random arrests along the Netherlands meanwhile, supported by 34th SS Volunteer Grenadier Division *Landstorm Nederland*, a volunteer unit formed from members of the former Dutch Army and Public. Hitler gives no reason for these random hunting’s but simply intensifies them.

18th: The first *Messerschmitt Me 262 “Schwalbe”* Aircraft is tested in Germany amidst a RAF raid on Berlin. The experimental craft manages to take down at least one Spitfire before the engines fail catastrophically and kill its pilot. Hitler orders the problems to be ironed out by the end of the year, or that he would have the head of the project members on a silver palette.

-Admiral Karl Doenitz begins to draw designs of new naval vessels for the Reich, starting by modifying the designs of the captured Aircraft Carriers at Pearl Harbour. 

-A small Australian force wage a battle against a Japanese Infantry Division at Kokoda Track, New Guinea. The 70 or so men manage to kill upwards to 10,000 Japanese Soldiers in a running battle which lasts for twenty hours before they are finally surrounded and killed. Each is posthumously awarded the Victoria Cross by King George V for their gallant actions.

22nd: Reinhard Heydrich and his SS Divisions begin the deportation of Polish and other European Jews to work camps. Those who resist are shot on sight and disposed of, although some are not even allowed a chance when Heydrich orders many simply executed.

26th: General Auchinleck orders his men to assault Rommel’s lines at El Alamein. The ammunition depleted Afrika Korps hold out however and a eight hour long close combat battle, a exhausting feat for any man, takes place. It is only when the replenished Italian Divisions arrive with supplies. The Panzers of the Afrika Korps are the sole reason why the enemy falters, pushing deep into the assault ike a blade through flesh.

27th: The RAF firebomb Hamburg once again, this time causing considerably more damage than the previous occasions. 

30th: Due to neither Rommel or Auchinleck being willing to retreat, the stalemate at El Alamein becomes one of trenches, artillery barrages and mass charges represent of the First World War.

*August:*

1st: A Convoy bound for Malta is all but decimated when the Luftwaffe cooperate with the Kriegsmarine in a joint attack that destroys 18 out of the 30 ships of the Convoy before the Malta Squadron have time to react. Many supplies are sunk.

5th: Operation Torch starts to formulate. George S. Patton, the recently escaped James Doolittle and Hoyt Vandenberg meet at Washington and in joint talks with a team in London, trade plans.

7th: US Marines land on Guadalcanal after a six hour bombardment from the Navy, taking the beaches of the Island in a matter of hours, despite tremendous losses, the Marines push further into the jungles.

-A *Gestapo *Cell is discovered in New York City preparing to detonate bombs along various busy points within the City. The twenty men are killed on sight by strike teams of National Guard, Roosevelt however orders that the City is to be placed under quarantine and searched extensively for other such organizations. 

-The *Tirpitz *and *USS Washington *duel once again although no real damage is dealt between the pair bar the odd lacerations of flesh or denting of armour. The Germans claim victory although due to the *USS Washington *pulling away from the battle first.

-*Volksdeutsche *civilians are killed in the Netherlands in a series of small riots. The Wehrmacht deploy Soldiers to put down the civil unrest but are overwhelmed by the sheer amount of Dutchmen who attack them. The SS are deployed and purge the areas that are in disarray. Many of the women involved are raped and then shot, becoming one of the sickest atrocities committed during the War.

8th: The Battle of Savo Island in the Pacific takes place. *Battlegroup Enterprise *and the British Pacific Fleet engage and destroy a Japanese force escorted by German Destroyers and Frigates. Heavy fighting in Australia continues to wage across the country and more cities burn beneath the might of the Imperial Japanese Army.

-Construction on the Atlantic Wall begins, the workers are primarily unpaid Jews and Muslims. Among the first of the fortifications to be built are housings for long range cannons capable of destroying targets in Britain.

9th: Mahatma Gandhi is killed while leading protests in India. The British give no explanation other than that he was causing unrest amongst the populace. Riots break out at various places, causing a Division of Indians to move in on the homes of men and women of power.

10th: Rommel and his Afrika Korps engage with the British in a six hour long artillery strike, followed up by a mass charge. It is successful and takes the forward enemy line of defence, opening up the various other lines to easier movement. This taking will become the eventual downfall of North Africa when Rommel prepares to advance on the remainder of the defences.

11th: The Aircraft Carrier *HMS Eagle *is run aground on Malta while on Convoy duties by a German U-Boat pursuing it, turning it into some form of airbase adjoined to the Island. Operations to float her begin almost immediately but they find it is far too damaged to every do such a thing.

-The Americans begin to fortify the islands of the North of Scotland in preparation for long range bombing runs over Norway.

-A new type of German Tank, the *Landkreuzer P 1500 Monster *is designed and put into development. It is reported that within two years, three hundred of these giant beings may be underway across Europe. 

13th: General Bernard Montgomery is appointed commander of the British Eighth Army in North Africa after Churchill wishes to see Rommel and his forces pushed back. 

-Another Convoy bound for Malta is destroyed badly. A single tanker and a pair of troop transports manage to make it into dockings but are too heavily damaged to make a return anytime soon. The Luftwaffe attacks intensify. 

15th: The Battleships *HMS Rodney *and *HMS Nelson *arrive at Malta to bolster the Malta Squadron, bringing into Grand Harbour with them the largest Convoy in nearly a year to successfully make it. The Italian Cruisers *Trento *and *Trieste *harass the pair but do very little damage.

-An influx of German, Italian and New-Franco Troops to the Atlantic Wall begins to worry the British. Churchill and Eisenhower give orders for the USAF and RAF to launch major raids against railways and roads in France and the Netherlands.

19th: The Dieppe Raid is launched. Large amounts of Allied Soldiers land at Dieppe, expecting a Regiment sized defending force. Instead they find the *10th Panzer Division*, *1st Panzer Division *and the *302nd Static Infantry Division* awaiting them. Also present are small groups of the *1st SS Division Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler*, the Bodyguards of Hitler himself and each veterans. The air cover is met with massive Luftwaffe forces and all but wiped out, leaving thousands stranded. 19,000 manage to make it back while the rest are either killed or captured. This secretive raid utterly fails and Churchill contemplates resigning from his position.

20th: Henderson Field on Guadalcanal is captured by the Marines and receives its first Fighters a mere eight hours after its capture. This is one of the first victories in the Pacific.

-A mass banzai charge takes place in Australia where upwards to 10,000 Japanese Infantry charge into the guns of a British Regiment. The Japanese overrun the British positions but loose some 3000 men in the process. It becomes apparent that they will stop at nothing to take Australia and that reinforcements are needed.

21st: Henderson Field is attacked by a Japanese force that nearly takes it back, although the timely arrival of a Marine Battalion manages to quell the attack and hold it at bay for three hours.

22nd: Small, Squad sized groups of Fallschirmjaeger are dropped all across the Americas in an attempt to cause damage to the infrastructure. The Statue of Christ above Rio De Janeiro is downed by the Fallschirmjaeger and it causes hundreds of deaths when it plummets through the city. Hitler blames this upon the Jews and Muslims and promises the Brazilians revenge if they side with him.

-Jewish and Muslim families in Brazil are rounded up and executed out of revenge for the Rio De Janeiro Bombing. New York is the centre of a minor Fallschirmjaeger strike that leaves a dozen or so civilians dead and 

24th: Violence ensues around the Solomon Islands between Axis and Allied forces. No ships are sunk but both sides suffer casualties, some minor and others major.

-Milne Bay, New Guinea is assaulted by a Japanese Infantry Division. The mass waves of banzai which assail the 3000 Australians there last for seven hours before the Allied positions are finally overrun and slaughtered.

28th: The forests of Oregon burn for seven days and nights after the Japanese launch incendiaries on the State. Roughly three hundred people are killed during these times, roasted, although many deaths are not caused during the initial bombings.

30th: Rommel bombards Allied positions while the Italian Divisions under him perform mass charges against the Allied fortifications.

*September: *

1st: The IRA riot in Ireland for a full night, destroying many properties and killing seven American Troops of the *1st Armoured Division*. The American forces retaliate and 62 suspected IRA members are killed in and around Belfast by the “*Old Ironsides*”.

-The Berlin Project rockets to new levels and Hitler is greatly pleased by the new developments and praises each of the members involved, rebuking his earlier threat of killing them.

3rd: Milne Bay is the sight of a major naval bombardment and a amphibious assault. The latter fails miserably and the force is repelled. However, only 200 men are actually killed or wounded due to a heavy covering screen from the ships.

9th: Another incendiary bombing of Oregon takes place, this time however it is easily put down and the Japanese Pilots are killed by the USAF in a minor counterattack. 

-The city of Düsseldorf comes under a major bombing raid, heavily damaging the environment. Large RAF casualties are taken when the Luftwaffe strike back, although. 

10th-14th: Intensive battles along “Bloody Ridge” on Guadalcanal takes place, the Marines manage to drive off a Japanese Battalion attempting to retake Henderson Field. Six times similar forces try it within the space of four days, wearing down the Marines in both mental, physical and ammunition states.

12th: *RMS Laconia *is attacked and sunk by the *Prinz Eugen*, despite carrying hundreds of Italian POWs and injured Allies. The Battleship makes no attempt to rescue the survivors but instead fires a series of salvoes on their positions. This becomes known as the *Laconia Incident *and is condemned by the Allies.

14th: Continuously more frequent assaults on unarmed, neutral and civilian vessels in the Atlantic brings worry to the Allies.

-The Light Carrier *USS Wasp* is heavily damaged while off Guadalcanal and narrowly limps back to Midway ahead of a large Japanese Fleet who proceed to bomb the Island and then pull away.

20th: A large group of RAF Fighter-Bombers attack Munich and other key areas in Germany. This causes other a million British pounds in damage although some of the attacking forces are destroyed completely.

21st: Rommel personally leads a mass Afrika Korps attack that forces the British from El Alamein. He is however injured in the shoulder and chest and forced to leave North Africa for recovery in Berlin.

24th: *Battlegroup Enterprise *is involved in a major naval battle between the German-Japanese Alliance and the British Pacific Fleet. *Bismarck *sinks three British Destroyers and heavily damages the *HMS Howe *while the *Scharnhorst *scores a hit on the deck of the *Enterprise*, knocking her runway out of action. Overall it is a Axis victory, although more Axis are injured and/or killed when compared to the Allies.

30th: The Eagle Squadron, an American volunteered unit who have served under the British since the beginning of the War, return to the USAF.

*October: *

1st: Germany launches its first V-2 and successfully hits its target in the Netherlands, destroying a staged gathering of Dutchmen whom Hitler believes may pose a threat to his Thousand Year Reich.

4th: The Channel Island of Sark is the staging ground for a Commando strike. Three teams of six Royal Commandos make it onto the Island and systematically kill off the Germans, all but three that is. The flesh is dismembered enough to leave pools of blood before the Commandos dump them into the Sea and return, all before night is out. Superstition arises amongst the Channel Islands, many believing them to be cursed.

-The RAF and USAF come to an agreement where the RAF will launch attacks in the night and the USAF will deal with the day. This is successful and kill rates become far more higher between the pair, causing Goering to rethink his strategies. 

13th: The 100th Infantry Battalion of the United States, one formed of Japanese-Americans known as Nisei, arrive at Australia. They are however disliked until they courageously launch a counter banzai against a Japanese Division much larger than their own force, their ferocity forcing back the enemy.

18th: After the Sark Incident, Hitler orders that all Commandos found are not to be taken prisoner but are to be killed on sight.

-Admiral William “Bull” Halsey becomes the commander of *Battlegroup Enterprise *and situates his flag aboard the Carrier herself.

21st: The RAF return to El Alamein, beating back the Luftwaffe in a prolonged air battle. American General Mark Clark arrives at North Africa with a small unit of Americans and meets in conference with New-Anglo Officials who may be willing to broker an alliance.

23rd: With Rommel’s return to North Africa, still with injuries, he launches a second, more furious assault that is the largest since he first attacked. Operation Torch meanwhile is brewing and Patton begins to ship his troops across the Atlantic. 

-General Stumme, Rommel’s replacement and second in command while he was injured, is killed in a British counter while leading a Italian Regiment against their positions. Rommel mourns his loss for several hours, taking leave, before returning for an armoured assault.

25th: Henderson Field is the sight of another major Japanese attack, the Marines barely manage to force them back during these times however.

-The Japanese continue, to harass various Allied positions throughout the Pacific, stories of atrocities on POW make it even more fearful for Allied Troops to be captured by the Japanese Military.

29th: Protests take place in London from the Jewish population after news of Heydrich’s slaughters reach them. Churchill is forced to halt such things however when a Luftwaffe raid is detected crossing the Channel. 

-The “*Old Ironsides*” transfer from Ireland to England and are billeted in South Wales and North Devon, protecting those areas with a large intake of Soldiers. 

31st: Rommel destroys a extensive Allied minefield at El Alamein in three hours of bombardment, opening up a route to Egypt for a final time. General Montgomery however holds the lines, halting Rommel and his advance and forcing them back with a compact charge. 

*November: *

1st: The Allies finally break out of El Alamein during the night. Rommel and his forces are caught off guard by an unexpected counterattack. Rommel gives order to retreat while he himself remains behind and meets with Montgomery, commemorating him for finally forcing him back before also taking his leave. 

8th: Operation Torch begins. The opening battles are extremely violent when 400 True-French engage the New-Franco Troopers guarding the coasts of North Africa at various places. Italian lines are compromised when Montgomery and his Divisions catch him in a vice, slaughtering them. The “*Old Ironsides*” land at Tunisia and engage the Afrika Korps in a three hour long beach battle before they finally break free.

-Oran in Algeria falls to Allied Troops from the “*Old Ironsides*” while a French Fleet is sunk and destroyed.

-Bardia becomes the subject of a major siege by Monty and his Divisions and the Italians give in when they see Rommel and his Afrika Korps have fallen into retreat. 

11th: Malta is reached by a string of Convoys from Alexandria after the North African port is relieved by Operation Torch in a three hour long counter-siege. 

-Churchill delivers his annual report to Britain, claiming that they are wining in both the Pacific and Europe. 

13th: The British Eighth Army return to Tobruk and wrestle it from the Afrika Korps there, Rommel and the bulk of his Divisions are no where to be found however. Montgomery suspects that Rommel is planning something and orders a general halt, although that is overruled and Monty is ordered to reinforce Tobruk from possible counter attacks.

-The Japanese Battleship *Kirishima *performs a rapid strike on the British Pacific Fleet harboured at New Zealand, damaging many ships and killing dozens before finally pulling out to rejoin the Japanese Navy off the North of Australia.

-Japanese Battleship *Hiei *follows the previous attack in a matter of hours, intended to draw attention away from New Zealand. However it is struck by a vast broadside and sinks before being able to deal any major damage. The crew are immolated when the oil she leaks is ignited in a freak accident. All hands are lost.

17th: Derna is captured by elements of the British Eighth Army in a strike that finds the entire place devoid of Axis life. Montgomery is angered that he cannot halt his forces and is instead bigoted by Churchill and his planners of Operation Torch. 

-Berlin is raided by the RAF, who suffer little losses and is considered as one of the best raids in a long time by Churchill and Eisenhower. 

24th: All contact is lost with the lead elements of the Eighth Army. It becomes apparent that Rommel had estimated the battle and had set up a series of hidden fortifications. Operation Torch begins to stall, when Afrika Korps who had been masquerading as innocents amongst the populations launch sabotage missions against the various Allied forces. Montgomery hails Rommel as the most tactical genius of the war, and that he deserves to win, although the latter is in private.

25th: The British launch a series of attacks on Athens with Greek Rebels, the effects are easily warned off however and it becomes an evident slaughter in a matter of minutes.

-The New-Franco Fleet at Toulon is heavily bombed by the RAF for several hours. Those ships which survive are scuttled rather than being captured. This is a cutting loss to the New-Franco Regime and Hitler has the Admirals of the Fleet replaced with his own, German ones. 

-The Tunisian Offensive falters when a major Afrika Korps attack defeats and captures 30,000 Allied Troops. 

*December: *

1st: A raid on Australia burns a large portion of the bush. The British and New Zealander forces present reinforce their lines with newly arrived armour and vehicles however, holding back the Japanese forces attacking them.

3rd: *Admiral Graf Spee* sinks a trio of Convoys bound for Britain from America, ambushing each one expertly. No survivors are reported in these actions, thus earning the crew of the German vessel fame amongst the Reich. 

6th: The Kriegsmarine continue to harass Convoys along the Atlantic. The *Bismarck *bombards various Islands and becomes the most wanted vessel in the Pacific after using incendiaries on densely populated areas.

-Hitler is declared a monster by the Allies for the actions of his Military all across the World. 

-Heavy fighting in Tunisia begins to force the members of Operation Torch back when Rommel launches a country spanning attack. Untold numbers of Allied soldiers are killed, injured or taken prisoner by the Afrika Korps and their Axis allies.


7th: Naples in Italy is bombed for the first major time by the Allies, destroying a large majority of the city and causing the country to ignite under incendiary weapons. 

-*USS New Jersey*, a gigantic vessel that dwarves anything else in the United States Fleets, is launched for the sole purpose of exacting revenge on the *Bismarck*. 

13th: Luftwaffe raids over Britain intensify for the remainder of the year. London is struck hard particularly by Bristol and Liverpool are also terribly damaged. The True-French at Lincoln are forced from the city when Hitler launches 531 V1 Rockets at it. Only a quarter of that number hits however, but it is enough to flatten entire districts and kill any who remained.

-Alexandria is attacked by the Luftwaffe and after that a Kriegsmarine Fleet. The damage dealt is ludicrous and a new series of defences are erected along the coast. Several British ships are sunk, although those that are nothing major but rather small fleet tenders.

15th-30th: Heavy fighting engulfs the entirety of Northern Africa. In less than two weeks however, Rommel pushes back the Allied forces until they are barely able to cling to land. Manchester is firebombed, as are many other cities. The Pacific is in a state of lull, momentary peace overtaking the forces during and around Christmas. 

-Hitler in the meantime prepares to launch a major offensive against Malta and Britain, readying entire Divisions for movement.


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

awesome work DA, it seems a lot of time and work has been put into this, well done.
have some +rep
:victory:


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, reminds me of the old board game, Axis & Allies. I'd always play as Germany and try to create a different outcome to the war... but you're much more in-depth, creative, realistic, and historically accurate. Excellent work!


----------



## Pertwee (Jul 24, 2010)

I like the way that all of this could have happened, you must have put a lot of work into this, very nice


----------



## docsi26 (Aug 15, 2010)

*More*

When will there be more of this great story


----------



## Iron_Tyson (Nov 21, 2009)

Fair play butt, that is so welll thought out. You should do one for the cold war and see if things really would have kicked off.


----------



## docsi26 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hiya,

are you going to be finishing this very good story


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind posts, it is nice to see it. I do apologise for the absence of anything new, however I lost track with other works and have not touched this for two or so months. For now, the timeline is on hiatus. What you can expect in the distant future however, is the shattering of the Royal Navy, the Taking of London and the atomic bombardment of America. The remaining Allied forces are all but defeated at the end of 1944, although the Royal Navy splinters into wolf packs, becoming piratical in the way it operates. I have started on 1943, and I will get to work ASAP on that.

There are, however, on my laptop; various short stories focusing on Hauptscharführer Ansgar, a member of the SS with close ties to the Führer (No longer Hitler by this time, but rather a mysterious figure, who I will not reveal as of yet.), and his units. These feature torture, slaughters and mass tank battles, so while they can get exciting, the fact it features around this murderous unit, doesn’t mean they are very postable. Some of the shorts will feature in this thread soon, and I will get a few up in the passing weeks, while I finish off 1943


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Iiii love this story! Great storyline, many people have speculated how it would have turned out if Germany were more successful in WW2. I love this one! Good job DA!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It's Alive!​
Something from Me; 

Yes, after a long hiatus, I bring you a new piece of this rather large pie. This is the biggest yet, and I'd say, the one I like the most. It has a more sophisticated feel about it, perhaps due to me putting more work and effort into it. I've got a lot more ready to post, as of today, this jumped from 18943 to 1947. That's each year detailed; with added non-historical parts as both worlds deviate more.

Now, due to the long hiatus, I have noticed that several holes being to grow between the parts. If you start seeing faces that have been brought-back-from-the-dead, please, do ignore it. I'll eventually iron out all of the grooves, when I get the time and energy to do so. If I make quotations saying stuff like 'This was the first attack on American Soil.' but I've already mentioned one, I'm sure you can ignore that.. 

Hopefully that will gode some interested from you all, if not, I'm wasting my time, aren't I? 

*1943:*

*January: *

1st: A mass offensive in the Philippines against the Japanese Empire begins, forcing them from several island chains. The Japanese at Australia are hammered by a continuous assault that lasts several days, before they are finally forced back.

-Malta is the sight of a failed Fallschirmjaeger landing that leaves 529 Germans dead and some 3000 more captured. The *Malta Squadron* engages and destroys a Kriegsmarine task force while this is going on, although the major German ships of the War are no where to be seen.

-Due to the failings at Malta and the Allied attacks across the Pacific, Hitler recalls forces from Normandy to reinforce defences around the Mediterranean. This allows the RAF to launch extensive raids, hampering the Atlantic Wall for a three night raid. Divisions are moved from Germany herself to the Atlantic Wall in the absence of the others, leaving Germany significantly under defended.

4th: An attempt is made on Reinhard Heydrich’s life, although it fails before the target even realizes when their transport aircraft is shot down by a Luftwaffe patrol over Europe.

7th: Roosevelt meets with Churchill in an undisclosed location to discuss the impending attack on Italy and Sicily. 

-The partial absence of the Royal Navy around Britain, due to them being involved in foreign battles and campaigns, allows the *Prinz Eugen *to launch a series of rapid raids on Scotland, before being chased off by the Home Fleet with minimum damage. 

16th: The RAF begin a four-night bombing raid on Berlin which causes substantial damage. The Reichstag is once again set alight by a stray bomb, effectively cutting off the political head of the ravenous snake. Hitler refuses to take leave, and remains in the City.

18th: Warsaw, Poland. The Jewish Ghetto is caught in a brutal uprising, where the enslaved population rise up against their oppressing Nazi rulers.

19th: The Russians begin a mass buildup of troops along the Russian-Axis Border. Georgy Zhukov is made Marshal, gaining him overall command of the forces in deployment. Hitler orders a cease and desist of the marshalling troops, however Stalin refuses and thus tensions between the sketchy alliance begin to fracture.

25th: The *USS New Jersey *and the *Bismarck *engage in their first skirmish just south of Pearl Harbour. Only the rapid intervention of the *Scharnhorst *wades off the brutal American attack, leaving the *Bismarck *at a 45 degree list. Expansive repairs are made when the vessel is back in port.

- Tripoli is taken by the Allies in a effective counter-attack. The few German and Italian units present are either captured or annihilated. Rommel is taken aback by the suddenness of the attack, and immediately reroutes a significant portion of his Afrika Korps to retake Tripoli. 

- Fierce fighting engulfs Western Guadalcanal. The Japanese on the island are slowly beginning to lose moral, after taking expediential casualties. Subsequent bombardment flattens a large portion of the jungle, opening it up for massed infantry attacks.

- Field Marshal Friedrich Paulus is made military liaison to Russia, however many of Hitler’s staff doubt his intentions, some believing that he aims to defect to the Russians. 

- The United States XIV Corps arrive in the Pacific Theatre. 

26th: New-Franco Forces arrive at Tripoli, a week ahead of Rommel and his Afrika Korps. Unsatisfactory numbers mean that their attacks are constantly repulsed, disappointing Rommel and his command. 

- Wilhelmshaven is attacked by American Bombers, one of the first major raids by the Americans during the War. 

28th: Conscription in Germany begins, with all men between sixteen and thirty-five now eligible for combat. Women between the ages of seventeen and forty-five are also open for mobilization, albeit not as combat troops.

29th: The Americans lose the *USS Chicago *during the Battle of Rennell Island, just south of Guadalcanal. The Japanese suffer substantial aircraft losses during the night. 

- Another prolonged raid against Berlin by the RAF takes place. This time, the capital is ready, however. New jet-engine powered aircraft are launched; though many fail to clear the runway. Losses are heavy on both side, due to general incompetence in either chain of command. 

30th: The order is finally given by the Japanese to evacuate Guadalcanal. In an overnight operation, surviving forces abandon their positions and are extracted via the coast, under the cover of darkness. 

31st: Large parts of the *German Sixth Army* are involved in a fortification of Russian-Axis border towns. The operation is successful, although the Russians take notice of it. Some suspect that this is an intentional wink at the enemy.

*February: *

2nd: Selected elements of Rommel’s Afrika Korps begin to arrive at Tripoli, bolstering the New-Franco’s positions and adding a new wave of armour and men to the attacks. 

5th: Essen is devastated by an overnight firebombing. This marks the beginning of a four-month long bombing operation against the Ruhr industrial districts. 

7th: Shoe rationing is announced in the United States. German Propaganda mocks the Americans with degrading cartoons depicting Roosevelt and Chinese slave-labourers.

8th: A unit known as the *Chindits *land at Burma, beginning an incursion against the Japanese footholds in the Pacific. 

- Fierce fighting at Australia results in heavy Japanese casualties. This leads to the Japanese High-Command ordering the commanders to be liquidized and replaced with veterans of other campaigns. 

- Nuremberg is heavily damaged in a bombing raid. Test Squadrons consisting of *Me262’s *are deployed on mass for the first time, inflicting superior losses on enemy bombers and fighter escorts, but also ending with substantial German casualties due to faults on the *Me262’s*.

- The United States VI Corps arrive in North Africa, suffering minor damages and gaining the first major foothold for the Allies. 

9th: American forces finally secure Guadalcanal, eradicating any Japanese forces that were abandoned on the Island. 

- Munich and Vienna are the targets of mass bombing raids. After the relative success of the *Me262’s *at Nuremberg, more test units are deployed. The counter offencive at Munich is a failure, however Vienna remains largely untouched due to the lack of Intel on the new enemy fighters.

- The *Invasion of Britain* is once again stalled by Hitler, on the advice of his cabinet, who claim that Britain is now more resolute than she has ever been. The Fallschirmjaeger are also recalled from their staging points near Malta, who still remains defiant, despite daily raids by the Luftwaffe and Kriegsmarine.

11th: The Allied forces in Europe are placed under the jurisdiction of General Dwight D. Eisenhower, who is subsequently promoted to Field Marshal by Roosevelt. 

13th: Rommel launches a counter attack against the VI Corps, dislodging them from their footholds and scattering their forces. Further landings are made by the routed Corps, out of range from Axis forces in Northern Africa. 

15th: The Soviets begin to slacken their increase of troops on the Border, after much persuasion from Paulus and his attached command. 

18th: Minister of Propaganda Goebbels gives his infamous *Totaler Krieg *speech in the Berlin Sportpalast, arousing the German population into a new wave of warmongering. 

- The Gestapo launch multiple raids against the Anti-Nazi youth movement, White Rose, coinciding with *Totaler Krieg*. The heads of the organization are captured and executed in secrecy, with Reinhard Heydrich supervising them personally.

- Otto Hahn and his Berlin Project begins to formalize, with final preparations beginning before the official start of the project.

- General Hideki Tōjō tours Australia, inducing moral boosts in the troops. A new offencive against Allied positions is placed on the drawing board. 

21st: The Americans begin to land at the Solomon Islands, successfully taking Russell Island with minimal casualties. 

25th: American POWs refuse to work at a Japanese work camp, which escalates into a deadly clash between guards and prisoners. 

28th: *Operation Gunnerside:* Six Norwegian agents led by Joachim Ronneberg fail to attack the heavy water plant at Vemork; instead being caught before the operation after they are betrayed by a local partisan. The agents are detained at a work camp, although none survive longer than several months. 

- A *Victory-Class Transport* is launched by the Allies, with the sole intention of transferring troops across the oceans.

*March: *

1st: The famed Heinz Guderian becomes Inspector-General of Germany’s Armoured Forces. Rommel sends his congratulations, along with captured British and American booty. 

- Tripoli is the subject of a mass artillery bombardment by the Afrika Korps, in advance for a following infantry attack.

- Battle of the Bismarck Sea. American and Commonwealth forces ambush a large Japanese convoy, cutting off supplies for many of the Pacific Fortress-Islands that the Japanese Empire have converted. The Emperor condemns the attack as ‘utterly barbaric, an act of secrecy and murder.’

2nd: The *Chindits *continue their attacks on Burmese towns in the clutches of the Japanese and Germans. 

5th: Tripoli is taken by the Afrika Korps after three days of arduous fighting. Rommel launches several small-scale campaigns against the American forces in Northern Africa, with mixed results.

- Continued Allied bombing of the Ruhr industrial estates, although the primary target is Essen herself. 

9th: The Calcutta Light Horse launch a covert attack against the German merchant ship *Ehrenfels*, which had been passing information of British merchant convoys onto the U-Boats in the Atlantic. After the unforeseen capsizing of the Ehrenfels by a team of saboteurs, the other German ships present, the *Drachenfels *and *Braunfels *flee for Axis territory.

10th: The United States *Flying Tigers Squadron *is formed in China, using antiqued aircraft until newer models can be delivered. 

- The Lend Lease Plan is extended, allowing Britain to keep hold of many of America’s ships. 

13th: The *Krakow Ghetto *is liquidated by Schutzstaffel units under the direct command of Reinhard Heydrich, who is slowly becoming one of the most hated men in not only Europe, but the modern world.

17th: Increased U-Boat activity in the Atlantic leads to devastating losses in Allied convoys. Clandestine operations by the Allies begin across Europe, aimed at halting the German war machine. 

18th: General Patton lands in North Africa after leave in Britain, reinforcing any American positions that he can. 

19th: The inevitable defeat of Jewish revolutionaries in Warsaw takes place. An order is issued by Heinrich Himmler, that all whom are captured are to be detained and executed on sight.

- The Bermuda Conference begins, although it is ultimately a failure, with no decision being reached. 

20th: Montgomery and his forces meet up with Patton, and a reorganization of the Allies in North Africa begins. Rommel, catching whiff of this, prepares his units for an attack on their positions, though this is ultimately ruled out.

23rd: American Tanks defeat the Germans in North Africa in a minor engagement at El Guettar. 

26th: The Battle of the Komandorski Islands, a large naval engagement between American and Japanese vessels. The results are undecided, with no ships sunk, but substantial damage taken by several ships. 

- The Aleutian Islands in Alaska are taken by the Japanese, coming closer to the American Homeland than any other force. The local garrison, ill-equipped and outnumbered, are quickly overrun. 

*April:*

1st: A major Allied offencive in Northern Africa takes place, beating back the Axis forces. Rommel and the Afrika Korps hold their ground, despite grievous casualties being sustained. The Allies succeed in bombing the port of Sfax, damaging her berths and local suburbs. 

3rd: Racial tensions arise between New Zealanders of Maori and Americans during the Battle of Wellington. At least a thousand soldiers of both origins are involved in following riots, where a large section of Wellington is damaged. Dozens are injured, but no deaths are taken. No official trials are held, though several men are dishonourably discharged. 

6th: Hitler and Mussolini come together at Salzburg to discuss the Fascist Parties in Europe. However, this is only a fiasco, with their real intentions being the discussions of military operations. 

7th: Continued battles in North Africa begin to force the Afrika Korps back. Montgomery and his remnants are involved in a pincer movement against the Italians, killing hundreds and capturing thousands more.

12th: Several detachments of the Afrika Korps surrender to the Allies, much to the dismay of Rommel. Despite this, Rommel is praised by Winston Churchill as an outstanding commander. 

13th: Wehrmacht forces discover a series of mass graves in Poland, supposedly the results of Soviet repercussions against the Poles. This is kept a secret, Hitler not wanting to add further tension to the already haggard relations between the Reich and the Soviets.

- An “air armada” of *Messerschmitt Me232’s*, bulk troop carriers, is attacked and devastated on route to Northern Africa. Few survive the engagement, with those who do being forced to crash land in Southern Spain. The surviving forces acquire local fishing vessels and barges, before heading to North Africa.

15th: An expansive RAF raid on Stuttgart results in heavy civilian casualties, costing untold an untold amount of damage on the local buildings. 

18th: Admiral Yamamoto is injured after his transport is shot down by American *P38 Lightnings* over Bougainville. He and his surviving staff make their escape, continuing their proposed inspection of troops, despite being injured. 

19th: A force of Jewish partisans launch another uprising in Warsaw. Still in the devastated city, Reinhard Heydrich is cut off from the majority of his troops and receives shrapnel wounds to the left-hand side of his body. Without recovering, he ruthlessly beats down the uprising and orders Warsaw demolished. 

26th: After a sustained siege by British forces, they finally wrestle Longstop Hill from the Afrika Korps in Tunis. 

28th: The Allies launch an offencive against U-Boats in the Atlantic with long range bombers; the results are moderate at best.

*May: *

1st: The disorganized, widespread Afrika Korps reunite on order of Rommel at Tripoli. Caught between American and British forces, it is widely believed that the Korps are preparing to surrender. However, when the Allies attempt to close in on Tripoli, they are viciously beat back. 

2nd: Darwin, under a constant fluxing command of Japanese and Commonwealth forces, is bombed for several hours, resulting in large damage and casualties on both sides. The Allied losses are deemed as necessary by the High Command, and is largely covered up.

5th: Tunis is largely captured by Allied forces. Hitler orders Rommel to repel the Allies, however the Field Marshal refuses to deploy any forces, wary of unneeded casualties. 

11th: Attu in the Aleutian Islands is invaded by the Americans, intent on dispelling the occupying Japanese forces. The battle is difficult, however the Americans succeed in their priorities after a large banzai charge by the Japanese that renders them destroyed. 

12th: The *Trident Conference* begins in Washington, with the purpose being focused on future strategies and tactics against the Axis.

13th: 250,000 Axis in Northern Africa under the command of Rommel launch from Tripoli, defeating the surrounding forces in a surprise assault. Montgomery is taken prisoner by Rommel himself, though he is later realised under a parlay between the forces.

15th: The French Resistance is formed in Paris. Informed of this, a de-facto unit of Gestapo and SS men assault the tavern, though most of the new leaders had already escaped. Those captured refuse to give withheld information, and are shot.

16th: The *Dambusters Raid *takes place, targeting the dams at Mohne and Eder, which supply electricity to the Ruhr industrial factories. *Me262’s *are sighted in the area prior to the event, but the RAF claim it to be nonsense and rumours. The *Dambusters *are caught in a pincer formation between *Me262’s *and older, sturdier *Bf109’s *from the air and anti-air cannons from the ground. The attacking force is repelled after fierce action, with few surviving bombers. 

- *The Demolishing of Warsaw Begins*; Hitler commissions Albert Speer to design a new, Aryanized City.

17th: The battered elements of the *Dambusters *return home, reporting that the Luftwaffe and Wehrmacht have fortified the Ruhr area.

19th: Winston Churchill praises the American-British Alliance, giving a public speech in Washington. 

- Minister Goebbels announces that all Jews have officially left Berlin, much to the joy of the German population. 

22nd: The Allies begin an heavy bombing of Sicily and Sardinia in preparation for upcoming landings that will take place.

24th: Despite sudden heavily losses against the U-Boats, Karl Dönitz, commander-in-chief of the Kriegsmarine refuses to withdraw his forces, a feat which draws criticism from many of the Reich’s leading faces.

- Josef Mengele, who would gain the nickname *“The Angel of Death.”* in all-due time, becomes Chief Medical Officer at the Auschwitz Concentration Camp.

29th: The RAF bomb Wuppertal, inflicting heavy civilian casualties. 

30th: The remaining Japanese elements in the Aleutian Islands withdraw rather than face another American attack on their positions. 

- American *B17’s *successfully bomb Naples, causing large damage. 

*June: *

4th: General Henri Giraud arrives in North Africa at the head of a large contingent of True-French, reinforcing the now-retreating Allies. 

8th: The Japanese finally flee the Aleutians, having remained there for just over a week in an attempt to draw attention away from the Pacific. 

11th: After several days of sustained naval bombardment, Royal Marines take the Islands of Pantelleria and Lampedusa, set between Tunisia and Sicily. The defending collaborators are aided by several veteran platoons from the Afrika Korps, however they ultimately are overwhelmed and captured.

13th: The United States Airforce sustain heavy losses above Kiel, when a small group of *Me262’s *supported by massed Squadrons of *Bf109’s *are launched in a counter attack against the raiding force.

20th: The 4th Marine Raider Battalion lands on New Georgia, in the Solomon Islands. It is defended by a Company of Fallschirmjaeger, backed up by several Regiments of hardened Japanese. The battle will continue until August 7th. 

22nd: Terrorists of unknown nationalities attack Berlin, setting of bombs around the City. Hitler orders a lockdown and curfew to be emplaced, while the Gestapo begin a campaign of counter espionage. The terrorists are later discovered, holed up in a destroyed area of the City. No quarter is given to them; and they are eventually overrun and massacred by a significant detachment of the Germanic-SS. With them, dies all information and leads.

23rd: The Americans land at the Trobriand Islands, near to New Guinea. However, before any major footholds can be deployed; the *Bismarck *and *Admiral Hipper *attack the escorting fleet, routing the transports and ending any further possibility of reinforcements. 

- The *Admiral Graf Spee* arrives in the Bahamas to defend the Reich’s territories in the Caribbean. Commonwealth and American frigates defend against the Kriegsmarine ship, though are eventually beaten back.

24th: The Ruhr is evacuated of civilian presences, in preparation for a nightly raid by the RAF and USAAF. This time, the *Me262’s *prove to be insufficient and do little in defence of the Ruhr, save prolong the attack for the last of the civilians to be evacuated. *Bf109’s *reinforce the area, although not before a substantial amount of the Ruhr industrial is damaged. 

30th: Marine Raiders land on Rendova Island, New Georgia. They find it to be defended by a small garrison of Fallschirmjaeger; though they are quickly overrun by the Raiders.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

*1943: Continued.*

*July: *

4th: Polish Leader-in-exile General *Władysław Sikorski *is the target of an assumed assassination attempt during a visit to Gibraltar. His *Liberator *crashes in the ocean, killing all aboard. *Sikorski *and his daughter’s remains are never recovered, leading to many conspiracy theories. 

5th: An inconclusive naval engagement in the Kula Gulf off of the Solomon Islands takes place, leading in losses for both the Americans and Japanese. Both sides claim victory. 

7th: The development of *V2 Rockets *begins after a demonstration and briefing to Hitler; who puts it as a top priority case, alongside the Berlin Project. 

10th: *Operation Husky*, the Allied Invasion of Sicily begins. Unbeknownst to the Allies; Sicily had been largely abandoned, leaving only a small force of defenders. The Italian Mainland has been heavily reinforced, effectively halting any further actions. 

13th: The Japanese win a strategic victory at Wellington, taking the city, which has been largely destroyed by the previous battle. The New Zealanders and American forces launch several unsuccessful counterattacks, each failing to uproot the Japanese from Wellington. 

- The largest Tank battle of the War takes place around Algiers. Rommel’s Afrika Korps clash with Monty and Patton’s own Tank Divisions. Some 3,500 vehicles are involved on either side. Rommel’s blitzkrieg tactics render the Allies defenceless, and despite superior numbers, they are routed and decimated in their retreat. 

18th: Reinhard Heydrich returns from his leave to oversee Warsaw’s destruction, at the head of the *2nd SS Division ‘Totenkopf’* who are enlisted in the work effort, personally by Heydrich. 

19th: The *Bombing of Rome* for the first time. The Coliseum, something which many considered a symbol of Fascism, is all but flattened. 

21st: The Friedrichshafen Steel Factories are bombed by the RAF. The damages are minimal, although casualties are high when the fighter-escorts strafe the fleeing workers. 

22nd: Palermo in Sicily is taken by the Allies after vicious resistant from a small auxiliary Regiment of Italians, supported by German made tanks. 

- Kiel is bombed in the heaviest raid of the War since April. The RAF commit the most aircraft that they have of the War, and in response take heavy casualties from the *Me262’s*, who are quickly becoming the Luftwaffe’s favoured warplanes. 

23rd: The *Bombing of Kiel* continues, sapping the Luftwaffe’s resources at and around the City.

27th-30th : *Operation Gomorrah.* Hamburg is firebombed. The raids inflict severe damage to the munition factories and surrounding streets, killing an untold amount. The Luftwaffe’s countermeasures are mostly ineffective, due to the Allies’ superior numbers. 

*August: *

2nd: Patton is criticized for assaulting Montgomery after the British Commander is taken ill. In what would become known as the *‘Slapping Incident,’* Patton’s reputation is attacked by many, finally ending with Patton being relieved of a command for ten months. 

6th: The United States win the decisive victory against a joint German-Japanese naval group off of Kolombangara, in what will eventually be known as the Battle of Vella Gulf. No German ships are sunk, however.

7th: The Marine Raiders finally take the New Georgia Island Chain, riding it of Fallschirmjaeger and Japanese presences. 

15th: The Battle of Vella Lavella Island takes place. An initial bombardment by the naval elements devastates the Japanese positions, but a stalemate takes place when they refuse to surrender. 

17th: *Operation Husky* is finally completed. The Allies suffer heavy losses at the hands of the patriotic defenders, who’s refusal to surrender leaves many of the population dead. The soldiers are bitter towards the Sicilians, and off the wall beatings are dealt out amongst the unruly populace. 

- The *Schweinfurt-Regensburg Mission* ends in failure. Dozens of *Me262’s*, supported by approximately three-hundred-and-seventy *Bf110’s *and *Fw190’s *had been transferred into the local area after plans were leaked. The Allies suffer sixty-five downed planes out of over six-hundred. *Adolf Galland*, commander of the Luftwaffe Force, is officially credited with his first seven skills while wielding a *Me262*, which he later has painted crimson in memory of *Air Marshal Manfred von Richthofen*, who passes away in November.

- *Operations Crossbow and Hydra*, the strategic bombings of Nazi munitions and research factories, begins. Light Luftwaffe resistance is encountered, and thus the Operations are largely successful. But still, the secretive *Me262 *construction factories are strangling their resources to produce more of the advanced aircraft. 

29th: Marshal law is emplaced in Denmark, and the former Danish Government is replaced by one which supports the National Socialists. The Schutzstaffel presence in major population centres is increased on personal request of Himmler, who has remained largely behind the scenes. 

*September: *

2nd: An unsuccessful *Invasion of Italy *is launched. The transport aircraft and ships are caught on route to Italy by the Italian forces, and are subsequently repulsed. This adds another failure to the belt of the Allies.

- It is proposed by Hitler’s cabinet that Berlin is to be evacuated after an increase in bombing raids. Hitler, however, refuses. He states that to evacuate the Germans from their capital is to admit defeat.

40th: The 503rd Parachute Regiment under General Douglas MacArthur make a successful airborne landing in the town of Nadzab on New Guinea. The Japanese opposition is light, and the bewildered forces are easily eradicated. The nearby port city of Lae falls into Australian hands, who joyfully slaughter the defending Japanese, in revenge for the ongoing Australian Campaign.

8th: Field Marshal Eisenhower announces the failed *Invasion of Italy*, but refrains from giving out casualty rates and the likes. When questioned if *another assault on Mainland Europe will take place*, Eisenhower takes his leave.

- Stalin and his staff arrive in Berlin after being invited by the Führer himself. The Soviets are criticised by many, the British amongst them.

9th: Iran declares War on Germany. Embarrassed in front of Stalin, Hitler orders that upon completion of the Berlin Project that Tehran will become the first test site.

- The Nazi Occupation of the Ukraine is threatened when Kiev revolts. Germanic-SS are deployed to suppress the rebels, and after a week long battle amongst the streets, Kiev finally falls to the Germanic-SS Divisions. 

10th: The *5th SS Panzer Division ‘Wiking’* arrives at Rome, occupying the capital of Italy and her surrounding lands. 

- A large portion of the Italian Navy surrenders at Malta, entering the port with the white flags of truce.

12th: *The Fascist Council*, the ruling body of Italy under Mussolini, criticize their leader for allowing *‘Wiking’* to occupy Rome. However, Fallschirmjaeger under Otto Skorzeny spectacularly arrive in Rome by the thousands, clogging the skies with their parachutes. Any other sign of dissent is quickly cut down by the presence of the Nazis.

13th: An Italian Army sides with the Allies in Greece, The German forces are routed from the country, allowing a rapid insertion of Allied forces to secure Greece back. However, large contingents of Germans still remain behind, forming pockets of resistance.

- The Allies manage to land in Italy at Salerno, carving deep into the country. Enraged, the local Fascist commanders request that the Germans aid them. Skorzeny and a sizable portion of his forces comply, performing a second jump above the Allied foothold. Casualties are phenomenal, however Skorzeny still manages to drive the Allies from the beaches.

14th: The *Holocaust of Viannos* in Crete takes place for two days. The populations of over twenty villages are rounded up and executed by the Nazis. 

- Bari in Italy is bombarded by the Royal Navy, inflicting heavy casualties on the local populace and sinking an Italian Cruiser.

16th: The British launch an offencive against Italian-held islands in the Aegean Sea, beginning the Dodecanese Campaign.

- American reinforcements arrive at Salerno, regrouping with the remnants who had been driven from the beaches three days earlier. Skorzeny and his surviving Fallschirmjaeger man the defences, until a nearby Italian Motorized Division arrive. Overall, the attacks are a slaughter on either side, with both the Axis and Allies suffering great losses.

20th: Naples is bombed once again.

21st: The *Tirpitz *is attacked while at anchor in a Norwegian fjord by members of the Special Air Service. Only the intervention of localized Finnish Soldiers starve of the attack, but not before substantial damage is dealt to the *Beast*. When or why this unit of Finnish soldiers joined the Fascist cause, it is unknown.

- The Battle of the Solomon Islands is now considered to be at an end. The American forces are praised victorious after considerable losses and damage to their war effort.

- The rebelling *Acqui Division *of the Italian Army surrenders to German forces. However, rather than accept; the Germans proceed to slaughter the entire Division on the isle of Cephalonia in a three day purgation. 

22nd: The Australians land a small force at Finschhafen on New Guinea. The Japanese defenders capture the force and promptly behead them using traditional methods. 

25th: Smolensk, a city located West of Moscow, is the sight of riots by Bolsheviks. The *NKVD *proceed to mercilessly cut down those who would spread corruption, an infamous action that becomes known as the *Smolensk Slaughter*.

28th: The people of Naples, suspecting that the Allies are near, revolt against the German occupiers, a localized Wehrmacht Division supported by elements of the SS. The revolt is savagely put down, with many civilian deaths. The Allies make no sign of interfering, and the Italians grow disheartened with them.

- German forces relieve the Italians of Corfu, taking over as occupiers. 

- Covert Gestapo operations in Brazil come to an end, finally ridding of any Jews in the country. A permanent attaché remains in the capital.

30th: Hitler learns of a Jew smuggling operation between Denmark and Sweden. Enraged, he orders the *Prinz Eugen *and her attendant frigates to prowl to route. 

- Heinz Guderian returns to his command in Northern Italy, bringing with him the latest set of Tanks to bolster his bewildered forces. 

*October: *

1st: More civil unrest in Naples causes Hitler to deploy an elitist taskforce of Gestapo to the city. Supported by veteran Fallschirmjaegers and SS-Men, they begin the eradication of Ally sympathizers. 

3rd: Lord Louis Mountbatten is appointed commander of the South East Asia Command by Churchill. The Royal gratefully accepts, and departs for his headquarters. 

4th: True-French Forces arrive at Corsica, and attempt to wrestle it from the hands of the New-Franco Government. Fierce fighting turns many of the local towns and cities into murderous pits.

- The *Volturno Line *is placed under the personal command of Heinz Guderian, who immediately begins to transfer troops from Northern Europe to Italy. Traitorous Finns are amongst those who are deployed along the Line.

6th: The *American Pacific Fleet* are involved in an engagement with the *Bismarck *and the *Scharnhorst*. Both Axis ships are heavily damaged by American salvoes, and flee to their berths at Pearl Harbour. 

7th: The Japanese withdraw from Wake Island after a particularly large American fleet is sighted, but not before committing a war crime against the American populace - Mass murder. 

9th: The United States VII Corps arrive in the European Theatre, disembarking at Bristol and marching on London. 

12th: Rabaul in the Pacific is the subject of a Commonwealth bombing raid. Supported by American fighters, the British and Australian bombers eliminate any possible Japanese threat from the Island.

13th: Select Italian Cities declare War on Germany. Hitler and Mussolini, both equally as outraged, have the rebelling locations demolished by pyrrhic bombs. 

14th: Another large bombing raid on the Ruhr. It causes sufficient damage, with minimum losses sustained on by the Allies. 

19th: The German War Office order the production and delivery of 12,000 *V2 Missiles. *

- Kassel is firebombed. The resulting inferno rages for a week, rendering many homeless. Casualty numbers are unknown, due to the extreme damage to the environment, stopping Nazi emergency services to collect the dead.

28th: The Cruiser *HMS Charybdis *is sunk after engaging the *Lützow *off of Brittany. All hands are lost, and the Destroyer *HMS Limbourne* is made devoid of a command staff after her superstructure is cleaved in two by a lucky hit from the *Lützow*. 

29th: London dockworkers strike, and Churchill replaces them with any available troops. He vows that despite the lack of manpower, the production and infrastructure of London will not come to an halt.

31st: Heavy rains in Italy halts the Fascists’ deployment of troops.

*November: *

1st: *Operation Goodtime.* The Americans land on Bougainville, where Admiral Yamamoto had nearly been laid low by them previously, and engage the IJA. 

2nd: An inconclusive battle is fought in the early hours of the morning between the Japanese and American Fleets around Bougainville. 

5th: The Italians bomb the Vatican. Significant damage is dealt to the Holy Building, and the Pope himself is caught by a stray piece of debris. The Vatican condemns the attack, as do many Christians. 

9th: Air Marshal Manfred von Richthofen, the famed Red Baron, a known rival of Hermann Goering and a fanatical Nazi dies when his plane is shot down over France. Hermann Goering, Adolf Galland and various other Luftwaffe officials attend his funeral in Former-Prussia. Hitler sends his regards to von Richthofen's wife and son, but cannot be present in person due to more pressing matters.

- General De Gaulle becomes president of the True-French Liberation Council. 

11th: Another American-supported Commonwealth raid on Rabaul is launched. The airbase is once again heavily damaged by continuous bombings. 

12th: German forces overrun British Soldiery on the Dodecanese Islands, capturing many. 

- Sporadic fighting in Northern Africa between Rommel’s forces and the Allies takes place. Montgomery petitions a retreat to Churchill, after hundreds of his men are captured by the Afrika Korps. 

14th: Tarawa in the Gilbert Islands is extensively bombed in an overnight raid.

15th: A buildup of Troops in Britain begins. Divisions from the Commonwealth and America are rerouted and formed.

- Heinrich Himmler orders that Gypsies and “Half-Gypsies” become higher level priorities, on par with the Jews.

16th: Anti-German movements in Italy increase. Milan is bombed by terrorists, suspected to be the same who earlier attacked Berlin.

- The *Battle of Leros *ends with the capture and execution of British and Italian forces by the Schutzstaffel. Few are allowed to survive.

- One-hundred-and-sixty American bombers raid the hydro-electric power plant at Vemork, devastating the complex. 

- An American Submarine is sunk by a Japanese one near Truk.

18th: A large force of RAF bombers attack Berlin. The capital receives light damage and few casualties, though.

19th: The prisoners of the *Janowska Concentration Camp *stage a mass escape. Few succeed in getting further than three miles away, and those who are captured are selected for liquidating. 

20th: The Battle of Tarawa begins with an opening bombardment from *Battlegroup Enterprise*. Marine Raiders land in the Tarawa atoll, performing rapid strikes against Japanese positions. Another attack is launched on the Makin atoll, though this is repulsed. The American public is appalled by the huge loss of life. 

20th: British Units under Montgomery begin their retreat from North Africa, this declaring the Axis victorious. 

22nd: Roosevelt and Churchill meet in an undisclosed location to discuss the defeat of the Japanese. 

23rd: Another bombing raid on Berlin results in heavy damage to the theatre and opera district.

24th: Heavy bombing of Berlin continues, much to the dismay of Hitler. 

25th: The Battle of Cape St. George. Ten Destroyers, five from the Imperial Japanese Navy and five from the American Navy engage, resulting in the destruction of five of Japan’s Destroyers. No American deaths are taken.

- Rangoon is bombed by a mixed force of Commonwealth and American long-range bombers. 

27th: Heavy civilian losses in Berlin due to the continuous bombing raids. The Me262’s are finally deployed, pushing off an attack on the 27th. 

30th: In Malaya, the Japanese encourage the local population to grow their own foods. Those who comply are awarded, while those who don’t are punished.

*December: *

2nd: An heavy bombing raid by the Luftwaffe on Bari results in over 1000 Allied losses after a stray bomb hits a transport ship carrying Mustard Gas. Hermann Goering personally awards the crew of the striking bomber with medals of gallantry. 

5th: Rommel leads his Afrika Korps back to Europe, leaving Northern Africa in the safe hands of Fascist Italians. When he arrives in Berlin, Hitler proclaims him as leader of Fortress Europa, Chief Defender of the Reich. Rommel reiterates his command of the Afrika Korps, but not before rechristening them as the *Europa Korps. *

13th: German Troops take part in a series of Massacres in Greece, leading to the deaths of many. 

- The United States VIII Corps arrive in the European Theatre, landing in Scotland and transferring via rail to Devonshire. 

14th: The United States XV Corps follow in the wake of the VIII Corps, though landing in Northern England and transferring via rail to Southern Wales.

24th: In what many see as a Christmas Gift, Field Marshal Eisenhower is officially made Supreme Commander of the Allies in Europe. 

26th: The *Scharnhorst *is sunk while on route for Germany, off of the Southern Africa, by an array of battleships and destroyers. However, before she submits to the ocean, she takes with her a trio of destroyers and heavily damages a battleship. There is nothing heroic about the *Scharnhorst’s *last stand, due to the Royal Navy refusing to aid the stranded sailors. Public outcry in Berlin calls for revenge.

- American Marines land on New Britain, taking the celebrating Japanese forces by surprise.

27th: Eisenhower is given the codename *Overlord*, leader of *Operation: Downfall. *

28th: The Chinese in Burma have limited success against the occupational Japanese.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I have been abandoned, or so it would seem. I must say, I am a tad disappointed. However - Any posts will do, good, bad or worse. Even if it is a confirmation that someone is reading it, I don’t mind, I really don’t.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

dark angel said:


> I have been abandoned, or so it would seem. I must say, I am a tad disappointed. However - Any posts will do, good, bad or worse. Even if it is a confirmation that someone is reading it, I don’t mind, I really don’t.


oh god, don't go emo on us now.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Just read the whole thing through again and loved it, great work, keep going.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

WOO dont stop now im just finished reading it and now disapointed there is not more, get your ass in gear and get more posted up. I absolutely loved this. The best piece of fiction i have read on heresey yet.
The most rep i have given any one. 
Keep up the good work mate.

Fuck looks like i have to spread it around a bit first.
Dont worry ill def be back with some.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers for the posts, lads! I appreciate it. Not sure how I was being emo, but I did say a post was a post, so.. 

This section is going up in parts of five/four word pages, due to it numbering at nineteen, the new largest. Hopefully you will enjoy, some violent action is included! 

*1944:*

*January:*

2nd: Monte Cassino is extensively bombed by Allied bombers operating out of Sicily. 

4th: Widespread violence in the Philippines. Filipino soldiers, whom had been in hiding, invade the Ilocos Sur province. 

7th: After fierce fighting, the port of Maungdaw in Burma is taken by a joint force of Burmese resistance members and British Royal Marines, it will become a vital staging point for the Allies.

11th: An American Parachutist is dropped into Germany, to reconnaissance Berlin and her surrounding area. 

- The Americans launch an airborne attack on Monte Cassino, but are repulsed by the defenders. 

- Count Ciano, the Italian Foreign Minister and son-in-law of Mussolini, is implicated in a plot against the Dictator. Mussolini, enraged, has Ciano executed by the present Gestapo. 

14th: *Operation Outward *is preemptively launched due to a lack of communication between the *Ministry of Defence *(*MoD*) and the launch sites. 

17th: Casualties are sustained in neutral Sweden after one of *Operation Outward’s *balloons strikes a train, flipping it. Winston Churchill publicly apologises to the Swedish Government.

20th: The RAF drop two-thousand-three-hundred tons of bombs on Berlin. Hermann Goering proposes another series of raids on London, in what will eventually become known as the *Second Blitz*.

- The United States *36th Infantry Division* suffers cataclysmic casualties after landing in Italy. Due to bad weather, the landing vehicles are scattered far and wide, and the command structure of the Division is effectively fractured. 

22nd: The Allies land at Anzio, Italy. The United States 45th Infantry Division make the initial landings, keeping the Germans at bay until reinforcements can arrive, four hours later. The Landings are deemed successful, despite the forces being pinned down in the city by expansive German bombardment. 

- A Commando strike along the Rapido River in Italy against Heinz Guderian’s Divisions is mildly successful, knocking out a portion of Guderian’s 15th Panzer Grenadier Division and injuring the Inspector-General himself. General Walker, the organizer and leader of the strike, is posthumously awarded the Medal of Honour. 

30th: Marine Raiders, supported by a large contingent of Rangers, invade Majuro in the Marshall Islands. 

31st: The Americans land on Kwajalein Atoll, the largest in the world and a Imperial Japanese Navy depot, and many more of the surrounding Marshall Islands, encountering fierce defence on the Japanese’s part.

- The Battle of Anzio intensifies, with the Americans and British struggling to defend their foothold on Italy. More heavy bombing raids against Berlin, Monte Casino and Rome take place.

*February: *

1st: Marine Raiders pull out of Roi and Namur in the Marshall Islands after successfully taking them from the hands of the Imperial Japanese Army. 

- The Germans launch a counter-attack on Anzio, but are pushed back by a naval bombardment, courtesy of the *HMS Ramillies*.

3rd: The Marshall Islands Campaign is nearly completed, due to rapid strikes on behalf of the Marine Raiders and their supporting Rangers. 

- Terrorists strike Kiev. Two German Army Corps are the targets, resulting in several hundred dead. It is believed that the terrorists are not connected to the attacks on Berlin and Rome; but rather Ukrainian Nationalists.

- Americans bomb Eniwetok in the Marshall Islands, which will later become a major B-29 operating base.

4th: Kwajalein is secured by Americans. Two Japanese Submarines are sunk in the process, and the Americans capture a vast amount of ammunition and oil.

5th: The *British Pacific Fleet *bombard the Kuril Islands, north of Japan. The Japanese Government criticize the action, claiming that there was no Military presence, despite earlier sightings of Battleships.

6th: The continued bombing of Monte Cassino begins to demoralize the German defenders. The lack of a large Luftwaffe force in the area makes it nigh-impossible for them to starve off the attacks.

7th: Another major German counterattack on Anzio takes place. Under the cover of a sustained artillery barrage, an infantry attack reminiscent of the Somme takes place. The Germans take heavy casualties, resulting in a replacement of their commander. 

- Aberdeen and Liverpool are bombed by the Germans, marking the beginning of the *Second Blitz*. Adolf Galland is given overall command of the *Me262 *Squadrons present.

8th: The planned Invasion of Europe, *Operation: Downfall*, begins to formulate. Eisenhower, masquerading as *Overlord *intentionally leaks false plans to the Axis, which claim that the Allies will make landings in Southern France and Norway. 

- The American Agent in Berlin is found by Gestapo after being revealed by an unknown double-agent in the *MoD*. He is tortured by Heydrich’s right-hand man, Klaus Barbie, the infamous Butcher of Lyon.

14th: Eisenhower establishes the *Operation: Downfall *headquarters in England, at an unknown location. He handpicks his staff from a variety of nationalities, though his request to reinstate Patton is denied by Roosevelt. In his stead, Montgomery is offered, however he refuses.

- Java. An anti-Axis revolt takes place. The Japanese defenders are easily routed by the native’s sheer numbers, however a small group of Fallschirmjaeger hold their ground, despite being surrounded and heavily outnumbered.

- The *Soviet Baltic Sea Fleet *is sighted with Kriegsmarine vessels in the North Sea, amounting to fears that the Soviets and the Nazis are in league with one another. However, when accused, Stalin merely claims that they are on a joint operation ‘for the better of both the USSR and the Reich.’

- Hitler’s Cabinet propose a new province, named Ostland. However, many of the supposed lands which will make up Ostland are in Soviet territory. 

15th: A second landing at Monte Cassino takes place, this time involving British Paratroopers. They make it to the ground, but are forced to dig in when elements of *‘Wiking’* are sighted to the North. Caught between the encroaching Schutzstaffel and the defending Wehrmacht, the Allies are forced to surrender. The historical monastery atop Monte Cassino is destroyed by incendiary bombs after an USAAF raid.

16th: The Germans launch a major counter-offencive on Anzio. The embedded Allies, who have recently been bolstered by forces transferred from the Pacific, refuse to relieve their hold on Italy, however. Despite tremendous losses, the Americans gallantly fight back against the SS.

- A sizable unit of Commonwealth Tanks fail to break out of the *Canberra Pocket*. The capital has been under heavy siege since the Invasion. 

- London’s Dock District, still employing soldiers, is attacked in a daring day raid by the Luftwaffe. Several merchant ships are sunk, and the Light Cruiser *HMS Penelope *receives superficial damage to her superstructure. However, a bomb does hit the barrack area, killing three hundred crew.

17th: Americans land on the Eniwetok Atoll, encountering little defence from the weathered Japanese present, a motley crew of old men and war veterans. 

18th: Truk is continuously bombed by the USAAF, a major Japanese base. However, it will later be bypassed of any land invasion due to it being unimportant to the War.

19th: In revenge for the bombing of London’s Docks, Leipzig in Germany is the subject of a massive two-night air raid. Leipzig is just the first in a week long attack against the Reich’s industrial cities.

23rd: *Battlegroup Enterprise *launches the Mariana Island Raids, a firebombing campaign on the Japanese positions in preparation for an eventual invasion.

26th: The week of bombing raids against Germany concludes. The *P-51 Mustang *proves to be essential at defending USAAF and RAF bombers against the advanced *Me262’s. *

- Adolf Galland’s Squadrons once again attack London, though they are fought off by an assembled force of *Spitfires *and *P-51’s*.

- Helsinki is badly burned after a fire, unrelated to the War, breaks out.

30th: The Admiralty Islands are invaded by United States Forces, although the vital anchorage will remain in a constant state of flux as to whom holds command over it. 

*March:*

1st: The keels of the Carriers *USS Tarawa *and *USS Kearsarge *are laid down. However, it is expected that they will not be in service for another year.

- Anti-Fascists Strikes in Northern Italy are put down by the Gestapo and Mussolini’s Blackshirts. Further rioting takes place, despite the use of violence, however.

6th: The Chindits perform several forays in Burma, targeting depots and railway lines. The Japanese request the presence of Fallschirmjaeger, however Hitler refuses to allow it.

- Western Australia is attacked by a new wave of Japanese, supported by German Panzers. The Australians, already stretched thin, are slow to launch a counter attack. Indian Regiments are deployed, though they are quick to surrender after gas is employed. 

7th: India is invaded by the Japanese. A considerable force of Japanese engage the Commonwealth Forces present, starting a four-month battle in and around Imphal. 

8th: Hill 700 on Bougainville is attacked by the Americans. A five-day battle erupts, resulting in many dead on both sides, but the Americans are successful in taking the Hill.

- German forces begin to arrive in Norway and Southern France, away from the Allies’ intended landing sights in Normandy. The Europa Korps remain on position at the Atlantic Wall, however.

9th: An unexpected air raid on Tallinn in Estonia by the Soviets take place. Estonia, a Soviet-held country, is left without a ruling body and with 20,000 or more homeless. The reason to this devestating attack is never given, causing animosity between the Estonians and the Russians.

12th: More unruly fighting in Northern Italy and Greece. The Schutzstaffel are deployed in force to halt the demonstrations, to varying degrees of success. 

13th: The Americans take Hill 700. However, the Japanese counter attack with an entire Division. The American defenders are forced to dig in and weather the attacks. 

15th: The French Resistance scale the Eiffel Tower and plant a French flag there, replacing the Swastika which had been erected on top. The defenders of the Tower, an assortment of loyal Nazis and New-Franco militia, are killed. 

- The prisoners taken at Monte Cassino stage a great escape. Organized into ad-hoc companies, they quickly overrun their defenders and make for Anzio, a great distance away. Many are killed during the escape, but many more make it to the coast. 

- Manus Island in the Admiralty Chain is taken, with little losses to the Americans. 

16th: The United States *XI Corps *arrive in the Pacific Theatre. 

17th: Vienna is heavily bombed.

18th: Hungary is occupied by German forces. There is no resistance made from the Hungarians, many of whom are loyal members of the National Socialist Party.

19th: Trieste, on the border of Italy and Croatia, is attacked by Yugoslav partisans. The fighting is light, due to a lack of available weaponry on the Yugoslavian’s side. 

22nd: Japanese Forces pass the Imphal Line, entering India at various points. Churchill promises troops, but in reality has little to spare for India. Uninspired, many of the cities surrender without a fight to the barbaric Japanese Soldiery. 

- Frankfurt is the target of a bombing raid. The civilian losses are extremely high. Continuation of the Second Blitz, devastating London, Liverpool and Edinburgh. 

24th: 335 randomly selected Italian men are kidnapped and executed in the Ardeatine Caves by the Gestapo and Germanic-SS, on revenge for a unit of German soldiers who were ambushed and killed. 

- Orde Wingate, the Chindits’ commanding officer, is captured and tortured for information by the Japanese. However, he refuses to give up any knowledge, and is hung. 

- The *Second Blitz *continues, this time targeting Military bases across England. The RAF and USAAF counter attack by using pyrrhic weapons on German cities. 

28th: Japanese troops are put into retreat in Burma after a considerably force of Allies arrive. The Chindits, angered by the loss of Wingate, use guerilla tactics on the fleeing columns. 

30th: The RAF suffer grievous losses after a night raid on Nuremberg, which had been reinforced by *Jagdgeschwader71 ‘Richthofen’*, one of the first all-jet units, under Erich ‘Bubi’ Hartmann, who earns the nickname *‘The Black Devil’*, due to the paint scheme of his *Me262*.

*April:*

3rd: Allied bombers hit Budapest in Hungary, where Hitler had been amassing a large amount of troops for an unknown reason.

4th: Charles De Gaulle becomes the supreme leader of the True-French, appointing Henri Giraud as his vice-president.

5th: Oil fields in Romania are bombed by the USAAF, encountering a fierce defence by the Luftwaffe. 

6th: The Plain of Imphal is engulfed in violence. The 17th British Indian Division is annihilated by the Japanese, while several others are routed. The German *Indische ‘Tiger’ Legion* is deployed to aid the Japanese, and due to their origins, they are used for propaganda and recruitment purposes. The entirety of the 23rd British Indian Division turn against the Allies, despite having been believe as fanatical loyalists to the Crown.

15th: A joint RAF and USAAF raiding force is dispatched to the Romanian Oil Fields. A Squadron of *Bf110 *Night fighters aces under *Heinz-Wolfgang Schnaufer *defend, causing heavy casualties on the Allied Fighters, but also several of their own.

17th: Mindanao in the Southern Philippines is invaded by the Americans. Filipino forces who had gone into hiding launch a series of attacks on the Japanese positions, catching them in a pincer. 

- The *Flying Tigers’ *stretch of bases are attacked by Japanese forces in China. The Chinese fight to defend the American volunteers, but ultimately the Americans are forced to flee with their aircraft, leaving an abundance of ground crews behind. 

21st: Mussolini’s popularity falters after several discriminating documents are made public. The Italian Secret Police, based on the Gestapo, round up the perpetrators and imprison them indefinitely. 

- An Allied air raid on Paris damages the infrastructure, amounting up a large number of civilian casualties. 

- Klaus Barbie and Reinhard Heydrich meet at the ruins of Warsaw, to discuss the concentration and death camps’ staff and inmates. It is decided that the *Sonderkommando*, Jewish inmates who help run the camp, is to be completely disposed of.

22nd: Widespread damage is dealt to New Guinea after American bombers attack Japanese positions. Marines and Rangers land at various points across the country.

24th: The British Divisions in India hold their ground against continued attacks by the enemy, who are using pilfered weapons against their former comrades.

27th:* Exercise Tiger:* In preparation for the upcoming Invasion of Europe, mock-battles are played out across England. However, U-Boats ambush one convoy, sinking it and killing nearly a thousand soldiers.

30th: Immense preparations for *Operation: Downfall*, nicknamed *D-Day *by the soldiers who will take part, continue. 

- Heavy American naval raids on the Carolina Islands, including a particularly fierce engagement with Japanese Cruisers off of Truk.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

*May:*

1st: The Allies launch a bombing operation against Normandy for the upcoming *D-Day*, leading Rommel to request more troops to be stationed on the Atlantic Wall. Hitler narrowly agrees, though still keeps the defences along Southern France and Norway at the highest.

8th: The official date for *D-Day *is distributed amongst Division Commanders: The 5th of June, less than a month away.

9th: Sevastopol in the Crimea is subject to a terrorist attack after a German Regiment is allowed entrance. Bombs explode around key points in the city, including several of the hotels in which the Nazis are billeted. 

- Anzio is once again counter-attacked by Axis forces. The Allies present, now with armoured support, starve off the attack. 

- Monte Cassino is once again the landing sight for Paratroopers. This time the Germans are taken by surprise and quickly overrun, ending with steep casualty rates on either side. 

12th: Chinese Troops enter Northern Burma, encountering retreating Japanese forces. A variety of skirmishes are fought, including several running battles that continue until the Japanese reach the coast.

13th: Another Commando raid up the Rapido River begins, though this time the attacking forces are slaughtered by Heinz Guderian’s Panzers. Elements of *‘Wiking’*, under direct orders from Himmler, take any injured prisoner and transport them back to Berlin for interrogation. 

- Adolf Eichmann meets with Reinhard Heydrich, Heinrich Himmler and Adolf Hitler in Berlin to discuss Jews, Muslims and Gypsies. No solid conclusion is met.

- Extreme Luftwaffe bombing of Monte Cassino eradicates a large portion of the Commonwealth Paratroopers, however, a small cell still remains. Heinz Guderian dispatches Otto Skorzeny to deal with the problem. 

- Myitkyina Airfield on Burma is taken by a joint Chinese-American force. The city itself, however, remains contested between the opposing forces.

18th: The last Japanese resistance in the Admiralty Islands comes to an end after a particularly savage series of battles.

- New-Franco troops replace the Germans along Southern France, allowing them to be transferred northwards. 

21st: The Bombing of France increases steadily. Civilian casualties continue to rise, despite the Allies’ best intentions. 

23rd: Rome is subject to a vast bombing. Stubborn Luftwaffe resistance is encountered, the majority of which consists antiqued, half-faulty vehicles. 

27th: *Operation Hurricane *begins. American forces land on Biak, Dutch New Guinea, encountering Japanese pilots wielding imported *Me262’s*. The American top-support is obliterated by the *Me262’s*, and the ground forces are cut off from further aerial landings.

31st: The Japanese and Indische Legion are forced back from India. The Crown-Loyal Indians capture many, trialing and hanging the members of the Indische Legion for treason. 

*June: *

2nd: Rommel’s Europa Korps begin the fortification and reinforcing of inland towns and cities. The *Tirpitz *and *Prinz Eugen *are sighted off of Scotland, worrying the Royal Navy. 

3rd: Daily bombings and bombardments of the Cherbourg and Normandy areas commence. Gunnery positions along the Atlantic Wall return fire, damaging several ships, although no major damage is committed. 

4th: *Operation: Downfall *is postponed due to stormy weather, however the troops are forced to remain aboard their transports, rendering many sea-sick. 

- True-French, British and American soldiers are dropped in Rome. The remnants of ‘*Wiking’ *left in the city play a pivotal role in the battle, defending the shattered Coliseum and the surrounding area. In a five-hour long battle, the Panzers clash with lightly armed Paratroopers. The Schutzstaffel eventually push the enemy back, albeit at the cost of a large percentage of their force. Mussolini is arrested by the Gestapo for incompetence and replaced with Cesare Maria De Vecchi, a member of the Grand Fascist Council and a fanatical supporter of Nazism.

5th: The beaches of Normandy are heavily bombed, creating foxholes and other defensive pits along their lengths. Rommel has many filled with mines, while others are cut off by scowls of barbed wire.

- The largest armada in History sets sail from Southern England, bound for Normandy. Returning from Luftwaffe raids in England, Squadrons support the sighting of large amounts of vessels, heading for various points.

- More intense fighting in Rome. At Anzio, the Americans and British push back the German and Italian forces present in an armoured attack that is shocking alike to the blitzkrieg tactics. Heinz Guderian, a master tactician when it comes to tank warfare, sets off with a large section of his Divisions.

- Paratroopers are dropped across Normandy. Due to stormy winds, however, they are dispersed far and wide. Several of the Europa Korps’ installations are destroyed, alerting Rommel and his staff that something is clearly not right. Security is increased across the Coast. 

- Pearl Harbour is the sight of tremendous violence when the captured crews of the Pacific Fleet break loose. The *Bismarck *is boarded, though she is successfully defended by Fallschirmjaeger who do not distinct between prisoner and civilian. The *Admiral Scheer *bombards prison facilities on Pearl Harbour, killing hundreds. 

- Violent outbursts in Berlin, orchestrated by the Allies, are viciously put down by the Gestapo, aided by the Schutzstaffel and Wehrmacht. 

*6th: Operation: Downfall, D-Day, commences. *

- The armada of ships arrives of Normandy, unleashing a series of powerful broadsides against the defences. In retaliation, a host of V-2 Rockets are launched, though few actually reach their targets. 

- *Point du Hoc*. Two Ranger battalions scale the cliffs of the *Point*, intent on neutralizing the powerful cannons there. However, they are met by a reinforced Wehrmacht Division, whom Rommel had had rotated in from the East. Caught in the interlocking arcs of fire, the 2nd Ranger Battalion is destroyed to a man without clearing the opening redoubts. The 5th Ranger Battalion succeed in knocking out the weapons, however they are overrun and destroyed several hours later, after intense combat. The area is later firebombed by the RAF.

- *Omaha Beach*. Credited for some of the most fierce fighting of the War, *Omaha Beach* was a bloodbath for both the Americans and the Germans. Severely fatigued by relentless naval bombardment, the German defenders are busy trying to collect themselves when the First Wave arrives. Met with little resistance, the landing soldiers advance inland, clearing the German defence systems meticulously. After the brutally quick taking, the order was given to send in the Second Wave.

That was when the offencive against *Omaha Beach *floundered. A considerable amount of vehicles and men from the *2nd SS Panzer Division ‘Das Reich’*, under Klaus Barbie, arrived. Well-rested and in a state of bloodlust, the First Wave was decimated while trying to defend from the counter attack, leaving the Second Wave without a viable foothold on *Omaha Beach*. *Brigadier General Norman Cota*, amongst the Second Wave, gave the order to fall back. However, it was belayed and subsequently denied by his commanders, who drove them onwards. 

Suspecting the upcoming slaughter, Cota ordered the dispersal of his men until a naval bombardment could clear away ‘*Das Reich’*. While his landing craft floated aimlessly in the surf, Klaus Barbie and his senior murderers were busy formulating a counter attack. It was one which would bring infamy to Barbie’s name, and one which would make him possibly the most hated man to the Allies. 

After the desired naval bombardment, Cota’s men deployed on *Omaha Beach*, where they were faced by artillery barrages and infantry attacks. Dressed in the uniforms of dead SS-Mann and given mock-weapons, Allied POWs were driven forth at a charge by Barbie’s men, who reminiscent to the Commissars of Soviet Russia, shot those who turned. Faced with a massed infantry charge, Cota gave the order to dig in and open fire. 

Men shouting claims of nationalities and innocence were gunned down by the Americans, while Barbie gleefully watched from atop the turret of his command vehicle. Only when an American POW reached the lines of Rangers, did Cota realise his mistake. He gave the order to cease fire, but by then hundreds of men already lay dead and dying on the sand. Barbie, happy with the results, handed over command of the situation to *Dietrich Kraiss* and his *352nd Infantry Division*, one consisting of young men and old veterans, and left the field of battle.

Disillusioned by Nazism, the 352nd rained fire down on Cota and his men, slaughtering them in an hour of debauched violence. By the end of the day, some three thousand Americans and assorted prisoners of war lay either dead or dying, amongst them Norman Cota. *Lieutenant General Omar Bradley*, overall commander of *Omaha Beach*, halted any further landings and diverted his troops to nearby *Utah *and *Gold Beaches*. 

*Utah Beach* - The other American target, *Utah Beach *was far more successful that *Omaha*. Before the initial landings, under the cover of darkness, a small raiding party swam ashore to cut the communication lines, and succeeded in doing so without detection. Unable to report the disturbances, the German garrison were forced to dispatch a unit of their men to Caen, quite a distance away. The few fortifications were left undermanned, sometimes with upwards to five men gone. 

Another key factor was the presence of two Airborne Divisions. 13,000 Paratroopers had landed on the night of the 5th, and had slowly made their way towards the Beach, clearing away defencive positions. Eliminating any possibilities of German counterattacks; the Divisions secured towns and homesteads inland from the Coast. 

The Landing themselves had little casualties. Due to the widespread fortifications, the Americans were able to make landfall and drive into the countryside, bypassing the bunkers and pillboxes. *B-26 Marauder *bombers ran attacks on the German positions while the Americans advanced, forcing them from their burning positions, and into the hands of the enemy. The Germans were captured and demoralized, allowing the Americans to take Utah Beach in a scarce seven hours. 

*Gold Beach* - Another failure. Despite the use of veteran Commandos, the attack on *Gold Beach *was doomed for failure before she started. Rommel had significantly bolstered the Europa Korps presence within the area around *Gold Beach*, a mere lucky picking. When the Commandos landed, they found themselves facing the amassed guns of an entire Division, including imported artillery support. The heavy cannons peppered the landing forces with shrapnel, cutting down many of the Commandos in the opening moments. 

*General Douglas Alexander Graham*, overall commanding officer at *Gold*, was killed with many of the Second Wave as they landed, amongst the burning ruins of the First. Sporadic fighting around the dunes of *Gold Beach *took place; between desperate Commandos and determined Schutzstaffel. The arrival of *Omaha’s *remnants turned the favour to the Allies. The German Division was pushed back in the initial shock of the attack, however they quickly recovered with the arrival of Klaus Barbie and his Divisional elements. 

There was no time for respite, though. Klaus Barbie drove the men of *‘Das Reich’ *into the fleeing Germans, running them down where they stood, inspiring them with fear to turn and fight. The Americans and British, caught against the ocean, fought one desperate last stand around the body of *General Graham*, before finally, *Gold Beach* was lost with so many lives. 

*Juno Beach:* *Juno Beach* underwent one of the worst naval bombardments of the War. Armed with incendiary rounds, the vessels of *Force J* had been given a simple order - Burn the Krauts out, and do it fast. The vessels were not choosing in their targets, and instead razed a long stretch of the coast, transforming it into an ember that illuminated the sky into the night. Precious time was afforded between the end of the bombardment and the Canadian-British landings. 

They found that the vast majority of defences around *Juno Beach *had been abandoned. The charred ruins that they found were useless for further purposes, their ammunition stockpiles having exploded under the razing. Assuming that the Germans had fled, the Canadians began to establish a defendable position. That was when the Royal Winnipeg Rifles came under tremendous attack. A section of the German bunker system had been saved from any major damage, and were now raining rounds on the Regiment.

Many died in the water, floundering beneath the weapons fire and eventually drowning. Those who made it onto land were forced 200 yards to the seawall and relative safety. Further west, the North Shore Regiment landed to heavy fire, many suffering a similar fate to their companions of the Royal Winnipeg Rifles. Hidden artillery decimated the Queen’s Own Rifles, with only twelve members surviving from one of the Companies present. 

Covered by vehicles of the 1st Hussars, the Canadian Scottish suffered only light casualties and made it inland, though contact with their leading units were lost soon after and their commander ordered a full stop. Meanwhile, the landing craft of the Le Régiment de la Chaudière had drifted into a minefield, crippling and sinking many ships. The unit was all but destroyed in the following moments, as sharpshooters zeroed in on the swimming survivors, taking potshots at them. 

By 12:00 PM, all units of the *Canadian Third Division *were onshore, but still suffering from a near continuous artillery barrage, which’s firers could not be located. *Major General Rod Keller*, the Canadian commander, reported that a foothold had been taken, however. Despite the vast amounts of Canadians stuck on *Juno Beach*, he was correct. Thus far, they had suffered heavy losses, but had been one of the few to take and reinforce their desired positions.

When the order came to make a push for nearby St-Aubin and Courseulles, the Canadians were happy to get off of the sand. When the attack was finally announced across *Juno Beach*, at 18:00, the Canadians had been on the Beach, soaked through, for nearly ten hours. With a great cry to Sovereignty and God, the assembled Regiments made their charge. It met almost instant disaster, when eddying gunfire ran along their ranks. Men collapsed to and fro, but still the hidden gunnery positions continued to mow down more brave soldiers.

*Major General Keller* called for immediate assistance, in the form of another bombardment. Himself injured in the throat by a stray round, *Keller *condemned hundreds of his men - He ordered the bombardment on his position, just from the seawall. Orders to retreat were quickly circulated amongst the officers, and several regiments, the Royal Winnipeg Rifles amongst them, made it back onto the relative safety of the beach. 

The same pyrrhic rounds that had been used previously were dropped on the heads of good men, killing them instantly if they were lucky, or burning them alive if they were not. After the fires burned themselves out, the Canadians once again advanced across the scene of devastation, tiptoeing around remains of their fellows, edging onwards. And this time, no chatter of machine gun came until the Regiments reached their destinations. St-Aubin was a relatively easy take, with few defenders capable of holding up the Allies.

Courseulles was another story. *Major Walter Schellenberg*, a once-protégé of Reinhard Heydrich, who had fallen out of favour with his commander, and a jealous rival of Klaus Barbie, defended the town with a Regiment of loyal Gestapo and SS-Men. Infuriated fighting erupted around the outskirts of the town between the opposing forces, resulting in many deaths on either side. Schellenberg had declared that he would win back favour with The Hangman by holding the town alone, and he was in no position to give in. The German’s judicious use of hidden positions led the Canadians into varying traps, all of which drew Commonwealth blood. 

Many of the engagements ended in grueling hand-to-hand combat, of which the well-rested Gestapo and Schutzstaffel usually came out on top. After sustaining heavy losses, Keller gave order to fall back, and requested an RAF bombing of Courseulles. It was granted, and at 22:00, the town was the subject of heavy bombing. Schellenberg suffered several fractured ribs after a piece of timber struck him, however he remained on location to direct the evacuation of his troops. For this act, he was awarded the Iron Cross. 

Courseulles fell into Canadian hands, but not before any further bloodshed could be averted.

*Sword Beach* - *Sword Beach *was subject to some of the most violent opening actions. The Allied force consisted of hardened Commandos, veterans of North Africa and men who had defended Dunkirk. They were met by equally as hardened SS members, some of whom had once been involved in insurrection operations in Finland, Norway and (Covertly) Russia. The initial charge across the beach had been bloody, leaving many men dead and injured in the murk and sand.

The Schutzstaffel had concentrated a great amount of weapons and men in the area surrounding *Sword Beach*, twenty strong points stretched across and behind the area. The Beach itself offered a variety of cover, ranging from Dragon’s Teeth to impaled wooden stakes. However, the Commandos orders were set in stone. Get off of the Beach and move inland. *General John Crocker*, the overall commander for the *Sword Beach Sector*, landed with the initial wave to boost moral in his men, however it cost him his life when a stray Allied round struck him in the temple.

Without a commander, the men on *Sword Beach *were fighting without any unit cohesion. Where initially Crocker had attempted to inspire his men, he had now brought them down. Units began to operate on Company basis, all attempting to get to the Schutzstaffel’s positions. The 9th Brigade were particularly successful. Composed of three Battalions, the units managed to retain some cohesion, leapfrogging over one another to reach the protective embankments. Seeing the relatively light scattering of bodies, other Brigades began to come together and take a page out of the 9th’s book.

Pinned down by machinegun fire from above and with their backs to the barrenness of the beach, the Commandos were forced to dig in. An act of bravery by Lord Lovat and his Commandos inspired the entire Beach. Bagpipes blaring, Lovat and his soldiers marched from their landing craft and advanced across the Beach at a slow-march, despite the heavy amount of rounds going off. When they reached the enemy positions, the Commandos finally opened fire on the Schutzstaffel, who had stopped firing in admiration for such callous actions. 

Lord Lovat was injured in the following battle, stabbed in the shoulder and gut by a Boy-Soldier. However, his act of inspiration had aroused the Commandos into a new state of war lust, and they finally took command of the SS’ positions. There was no wrest for the wicked however, as a major counterattack by the *21st Panzer Division*, one of the more esteemed organizations within the Europa Korps, took to the Allies. 

By the end of the battle, more than sixty German tanks littered the landscape, and many men were dead. However, not one man amongst the Commandos had survived unscathed. It was enough to cement the Allies position in Normandy, and allowed a opening for further Waves.

- The *Tirpitz *and *Prinz Eugen *launch a rapid raid against the vast armada. In what is seen as a suicidal attack, both ships cause considerable damage to the warships of the Fleet, and sink several transports and munitions tankers. Sufficient damage is dealt to both vessels though, putting them out of operations for an estimated three months.

- Klaus Barbie orders a regrouping at Bayeux, after the situation on the Beaches becomes dire for his men. By the end of the night, Nazis still hold three of the six targets that the Allies had set out to take in the morning. 

7th: Paratroopers launch a raid on Bayeux, expecting a lightly defended community. The force is beaten down and subjugated by Barbie’s assembled might, however. 

- Europa Korps reinforcements arrive across Normandy, fortifying various positions, including major towns, cities and bridges. 

- Schellenberg and his remaining men arrive in Bayeux, where Barbie has them given the most expensive hotel available. 

- French Resistant members link up with Paratroopers in Normandy, offering them safe havens until more Allied forces can reach their positions.

- Heavy bombing raids against London take place, including the launch of V-1’s and V-2’s, an act which Hitler calls revenge against the Invasion.

- Rommel is recalled from Paris, where he has been holidaying with his wife for her birthday. He has her and his son, Manfred, taken back to Berlin, where he believes that they will be safe.

9th: Rommel arrives back in Normandy with the vast majority of his Europa Korps. The Allies reinforce their positions, rather than pushing deeper into Europe. 

10th: Klaus Barbie gives the order for Oradour-sur-Glane to be destroyed. In the following actions, the population of the town is eradicated. No official reasoning is given for massacre, other than the cryptic; ‘Resistant Members, I know of them.’

- Distomo in Greece is razed by the Waffen-SS in revenge for an attack against their own men. Babies are bayoneted in their sleep, pregnant women are gutted and the village priest is beheaded. Men are rounded up and deported to Europe, where they are detained in death camps.

12th: American Aircraft Carriers in the Pacific launch raids against the Marianas, mostly focused at Saipan, preparing for the upcoming Invasion.

13th: London and Portsmouth are raided by the Luftwaffe. The use of gas is sanctioned by Hitler, though due to high winds, it never reaches the actual target. Rockets are once again launched, and they cause considerable losses when they hit Mid London.

- The United States Navy begin their bombardment of Saipan. The Imperial Japanese Navy respond with force, though the Americans evidently push back the Japanese after several hours of combat. 

15th: After nearly two days of heavy bombardment, United States Marines invade Saipan, supported by elements of the Army. 

16th: The main portion of the Imperial Japanese Navy rendezvous in the Philippine Sea for refueling operations, leaving them shockingly vulnerable. 

17th: True-French forces arrive on Elba, liberating it in barely twenty-four hours. Little resistance is encountered.

- Assisi in Italy is the subject of an Allied bombing, and later that day, a small Paratrooper attack. The Germans flee the town, though not before firing several waves of flak into the skies.

19th: With American forces in position, the Battle of the Philippine Sea begins. Great losses are suffered on either side, including the sinking of several Carriers on either side.

- A severe storm in the English Channel forces supporting Allied vessels to return to Harbour in Southern England, leaving the soldiers stranded in Normandy.

20th: The Imperial Japanese Navy withdraw from the Philippine Sea, having lost three Carriers and with three more heavily damaged. 

- The British suffer horrifying losses at Perugia, Italy. The failed attack leaves the men stranded behind enemy lines, in an hostile country.

- Imphal is bombed by the Japanese Airforce, causing millions of pounds worth of damage.

21st: The Allies continue to push the Japanese forces back in Burma.

22nd: A Wehrmacht Division is annihilated while attempting to take back Allied-held locations in Normandy, but instead encounter heavy defences, including the use of German weapons. 

- The Battle of Kohima during the Burma Campaign results in British victory, despite them having been outnumbered by the Japanese. 

26th: Cherbourg is assaulted and taken by American forces, marking another defeat for the Europa Korps. Klaus Barbie orders the city leveled, however Rommel declines it, clearly stating that the French already hate them enough.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

*July: *

1st: Heavy fighting continues in Normandy, however the Allies’ situation begins to look dire due to a lack of ammunition and other needed supplies.

2nd: Rocket strikes across England continue to inflict heavy material destruction and casualties. 

3rd: The agricultural fields in Western France become a series of bloodbaths when the Schutzstaffel ambush and route a large force of Paratroopers and French Resistance Members who had been hiding there. The large majority of Allied forces are decimated, despite hours of intense combat.

- Sienna, Italy falls to True-French forces. Inspector-General Heinz Guderian deploys *‘Wiking’ *to calm the situation, eventually leading to the True-French surrender.

6th: The largest Banzai charge of the war; 4,300 Japanese troops are killed after assaulting American positions on Saipan.

7th: A series of bombs explode across Lithuania, killing hundreds. 

9th: Caen, France is the sight of a major Allied offencive. Klaus Barbie and *‘Das Reich’ *defend the city against the British and American forces, pushing them back with surprising ease. *Me262’s *clash with *Spitfires *above the city in a prolonged dogfight, while tanks and men battle below. 

- Encouraged by Japanese officers, a series of mass suicides take place on Saipan, despite the American’s best efforts to stem the rituals. Saipan is declared secure, although the population are clearly supporters of the Japanese Empire.

10th: A new wave of fighting in New Guinea takes place, with new loads of Japanese soldiers arriving under the cover of darkness.

- Tokyo is badly damaged after a night of bombing on behalf of the Americans. The American Carriers are credited for the successful raid, though their location remains a secret.

11th: Roosevelt announces that he will be running for a fourth term at presidency.

12th: *Field Marshal Walter Model *informs Hitler of his concerns with the German Reserve Army, after being delivered information intended for someone else. The Führer dismisses Model, stating that he is sprouting contempt lies and accusing Model of attempt to incite fractions in the Reich.

16th: The Gestapo orchestrate violence in Brazil against the indigenous populations, forming the Brazilian Expeditionary Force, who lead several unconventional attacks up the Amazon.

17th: Rommel is injured in the left arm after his car is strafed while alternating between the front and rear lines. The other passengers and his driver are killed when the car is flipped, however Rommel miraculously escapes without any serious injury.

18th: St. Lo in France is taken by an Allied strike, though German resistance is stubborn.

- Emperor Hirohito of Japan appoints General Kuniaki Koiso to perform a major reform of the Japanese Military, including the reintroduction of the Samurai. 

19th: Further heavy skirmishing in Italy leads to several cities surrendering to the Allies. Heinz Guderian and his German units are reportedly witnessed burning Italian towns discriminately. 

20th: As suggested by *Walter Model*, the German Reserve Army launch a series of attacks on Hitler and the Schutzstaffel. A bomb detonates in the *Wolf’s Lair*, an high tech command centre that Hitler operates out of. The perpetrator, one *Claus von Stauffenberg* is killed in the incident and *General Alfred Jodl *has to have three hundred splinters removed from his torso and neck area, resulting in permanent scarring. Hitler himself is uninjured, though he suffers from perforated ear drums and his clothes are tattered. 

- Berlin is put under martial law by the German Reserve Army. High ranking members of the Nazi Party are placed under arrest, including Minister Goebbels.Heinrich Himmler, accompanied by elements of the Gestapo and the Schutzstaffel launch a counter attack against the Reserve Army, engulfing sections of Berlin in brutal combat. Reinhard Heydrich promises reinforcements, but secretly omits from giving any such order, still engrossed in the reestablishment of Warsaw. 

- Hitler is announced to have survived, largely unscathed by the attack. This fact alone threatens to destroy the coup, and many fall into submission and repentance upon hearing the news. Himmler remains bogged down around the Reichstag building site, along with the majority of his forces. 

- Loyalist forces begin to arrive in Berlin, capturing rebelling forces across the City. Hitler himself is reported to be on route, and to be greatly angered. By midnight, the *July 20th Plot* has already sunk into damnation. The Gestapo immediately begin performing executions and arrests, forced on by a furious Führer.

21st: United States forces land on Guam. 

24th: *Majdanek Concentration Camp *and its prisoner are disposed of in a week-long operation, presided over by Adolf Eichmann, on behalf of Himmler. The criminally insane and Germans of non-pure ancestry are housed here. 

- United States bombers mistakenly drop munitions on their own soldiers in St. Lo, saving the defending Schutzstaffel from any further losses.

- Marines land on Tinian Island in the Marianas, marking the ending stage in the campaign, having already conquered Saipan and Guam. 

- *Operation: Cobra*, the breakout of Allied positions in Normandy, is now in full swing. A rapid strike by an assortment of captured Nazi and Allied armour form a spear tip, penetrating deeper into France than initially intended.

26th: The *Me262’s *win another major victory over the Allies above Northern France. 

30th: The inmates of *Majdanek Concentration Camp* have now either been ridden of, or transported to other facilities in Poland. The deconstruction of the Camp itself now begins, using a mixture of explosives, tools and sheer manpower.

*August:*

1st: The Warsaw Reconstruction Site is the target of a Polish attack. Heydrich has the culprits captured, tortured and then hung, personally overseeing the actions. This is the last major attack on Warsaw, though smaller, disjointed attempts are made for another tragic sixty-four days, halting production.

- Tinian is captured by the Americans, though sporadic fighting is still witnessed across the Island, the defenders vehement in the fact that they will not surrender. 

- Guam, is the sight of brutal guerilla tactics. The Marine Raiders, veterans one-and-all , are now present to deal with them.

3rd: Myitkyina, Burma falls into Allied arms after a concentrated attack on Japanese positions. 

4th: Florence is witness to a fierce battle between the SS and South African Troops. The battle cumulates in Allied victory, though the Germans destroy many historically important buildings and bridges. 

- Those conspirators against Hitler who have not already been disposed of are put under trial, presided over by the infamous Judge Roland Freisler. 

- The Allied attempt to liberate Rennes ends in failure after a substantial counterattack by New-Franco and German forces.

5th: A mass break out of Japanese POWs in Australia is staged. It ultimately ends in failure, with the escapees suffering huge losses. 

8th: The plotters against Hitler are found guilty and hung by meat hooks. Due to Himmler’s new *Blood Gu*ilt law, their families are deported for concentration and death camps in Poland. 

10th: The Marine Raiders free Guam of any Japanese presence. The Marianas are now in complete American hands, and will eventually become a Military staging point for the Navy and Airforce. 

11th: Another series of attacks aimed at Heydrich end in failure, after the would-be assassins are captured by a Gestapo force. It is believed that they were betrayed by one of their own, in favour of money. 

14th: The Falaise Pocket, a concentration of German Divisions, is the sight of a major battle. The Allied Divisions are unable to route their German counterparts, although tremendous casualties are sustained on either side. Critically claimed to be a Nazi victory, although the Allies dispute this.

- Fort Lawton, America. German and Italian POW’s who had been captured in North Africa and Italy, stage a night of unruliness. They target African American soldiers, killing upwards to forty-two with eating utensils and barbaric methods. Only one Italian is convicted and later executed by lethal injection. 

15th: Heinz Guderian’s war of hate in Italy continues, savaging cities that are compliment with the Allies. Cesare Maria de Vecchi permits these acts, stating that whatever will drive the Allies from Italy must be done.

- *Operation: Dragoon*. Allied forces land in Southern France, suffering few losses due to a lack of Axis power. New-Franco Infantry Divisions do inflict serious losses on *Romeo Beach*, however. 

19th: Uprisings in Paris begin. The French Resistance stage a series of attacks on German depots, cutting off supplies from the localized units. The New-Franco Government condemn the acts, deploying troops against the rioters. 

21st: The *United Nations Against Fascism (UNAF)* is formed by the Allied countries.

22nd: Romania makes her intentions of leaving the Axis in favour for the Allies known. In response, Hitler forcefully takes command of the Country and her oil fields. 

25th: Fallschirmjaeger forces arrive in Normandy, halting the Allied push. Klaus Barbie and his Division retreat to Lyon, where he earned his nickname.

- Paris is still in a state of chaos. Hitler orders, that if the rioting continues, the capital is to be burned. 

28th: The Allies surrender in Toulon after a short battle against the Germans, where they were both outnumbered and outgunned. 

- Patton arrives in England, at the head of his new Armoured Division. However, *Operation: Downfall* is beginning to falter, with widespread surrendering taking place in France and Normandy. 

- The Romanian Government is replaced by German sympathizing Romanian nationals. The oil fields are officially made German property, after the Romanians agree to sign them over. 

29th: Members of the Czechoslovakian Resistant Movement are ambushed and murdered by Czech National Socialist supporters. 

30th: Rouen in Northern France is attacked by American forces. They are largely captured after a daring German pincer movement. 

31st: True-French Foreign Legionnaires duel with their New-Franco counterparts on the outskirts of Paris. They are driven off by a Luftwaffe bombing run, which results in light casualties on either side. 

- Heinrich Himmler proposes making peace with the Allies, Hitler, however, refuses.

*September:*

1st: The Berlin Project is announced to be near completion, with the final tests now going into motion.

- Dieppe is taken by the Allies, although they are nearly wiped out in doing so due to stubborn German defence. 

2nd: Allied Paratroopers land in Belgium and Holland, where the Germans have been concentrating their forces for a counter-push into Normandy. The Allied Paratroopers are slaughtered on all fronts, while the survivors are deported for labour in Eastern Europe.

3rd: The battered elements of the Paratroopers arrive in Brussels, where they dig in on the outskirts in preparation for the arrival of the pursing German Panzers.

- Klaus Barbie and *‘Das Reich’* fight off the Allies at Lyon, themselves suffering little casualties due to fortified positions, but inflicting many on the enemy. 

- Luftwaffe long-range bombers containing the first product of the Berlin Project fly on Tehran. At exactly 4am, the first of the Berlin Project’s bombs are dropped. The resulting blast not only flattens the city and kills thousands, but also turns night into day for several long minutes. 

4th: News of the successful bombing run reaches Hitler, who immediately commissions more such weapons. 

- Inspired by the results, a mass Axis counterattack begins across Europe. The *British 11th Armoured Division* are destroyed at Antwerp by Rommel and his Europa Korps, however they cannot halt the destruction of the city by *V-2 Rockets*. 

- The United States *VII Corps *arrive in the European Theatre, but are stalled from landing on the Mainland due to storms.

- Iran signs a peace decree with Nazi Germany, fear of further reprisals bringing them into submission. Stalin approves of Hitler’s new weapon, though when he asks for a trade of research materials, he is denied. 

6th: Further fighting around Lyon causes substantial damage to the city, much to Barbie’s chagrin. 

- Ghent is extensively bombed by both the RAF and Luftwaffe, who each try to dislodge the embattled forces. 

8th: Canadians land at Ostend in Belgium, where in the ensuing battle, the centre-piece church is hit by artillery and destroyed. 

9th: The *Second Blitz *continues, including the deploying of large amounts of V-2 Rockets and experimental Jet-Fighters. Amongst the *Me262’s*, *Messerschmitt Me163 Komets* are sighted, in far larger numbers. 

- Winston Churchill is informed of the recent atomic bombing on Tehran. It is said that he immediately begins to formulate a plan to recall forces from Europe, believing that the Nazis are ready to launch an invasion. However, Eisenhower refuses to even acknowledge the idea of retreat, arguing that to many lives have been lost.

- De Gaulle, horrified by the attack on Tehran, begins a withdrawal of True-French forces from France. He refuses to abide to Eisenhower’s order to halt, and Overlord has him and his staff arrested. 

10th: Luxembourg becomes the staging point for German Forces. 

- The forces on Sicily are attacked by Fallschirmjaeger overnight, taking the majority of them by surprise. Casualties are heavy on either side.

- A renewed Kriegsmarine and Luftwaffe assault on Malta begins, resulting in the sinking of the *HMS Ramillies*, with a large loss of life, and the heavy damaging of *HMS Warspite*. The remaining vessels flee the Island-State, leaving her in the clutches of the Axis. *HMS Rodney *is deprived of a commander during the escape, after the bridge is struck by a lucky shell. The consequent bombardment of Malta devastates the Island, killing thousands, including abandoned RAF crews. 

- A unit of volunteers are parachuted into Germany, intent on halting the Berlin Project. 

- Dutch railway workers go on strike, forcing Schutzstaffel units to commandeer the trains. Rommel gives the Europa Korps permission to starve the Dutch, something which result in a famine. 

11th: The United States *XXI Corps *make landing in Normandy, in a new effort to win the War by Eisenhower. 

13th: The Allied team in Germany are forced to splinter after they run into a staging point for the *10th SS Panzer Division ‘Frundsberg’ *under *Heinz Harmel*. Several of the team are injured and are forced to be left behind by their teammates. Heinz Harmel has them sent back to Berlin for interrogation.

15th: American Marines invade Peleliu in the Palau Islands, igniting a bloody battle that will be long drawn and shattering. 

17th: *Operation: Market Garden*, the attempted liberation of Arnhem, begins. The Axis, under the command of a quartet of esteemed officers - Gerd *von Rundstedt, Walter Model, Kurt Student and Wilhelm Bittrich* - Successfully repel the Allies in a fierce eight day battle. Elements of *‘Das Reich’ *under Bittrich are particularly noted for destroying an armoured Division in its’ entirety. 

- The Nazi Occupation of San Marino ends, despite Guderian’s best intentions to keep it in their hands. After completion of the taking, the Allies themselves withdraw from the country.

18th: Brest is bombarded by the Royal Navy, and then taken by a large force of Royal Marines. However, they are driven back after a night of tremendous fighting amongst the streets.

- The Allied team in Germany are cornered by Harmel and his Division in Aachen. After several hours of fierce fighting between the remainder of the team and the Schutzstaffel, the unit is deemed destroyed. The hunt for other team members continues for several weeks, however, after false information is given by one of the captured Canadians in an attempt to throw the others off. 

19th: Nancy is bombed by the RAF after they learn of a large concentration of munitions that are discovered by local Resistance Members. 

20th: The retaking of San Marino by Otto Skorzeny and a crack Regiment of Fallschirmjaeger ends with bloodshed after civilians attempt to rush his position.

21st: Rimini in Italy is witness to an armoured battle that Heinz Guderian himself orchestrates. The Nazis defeat the Allies, and push onwards for their headquarters in Italy - Anzio.

- San Marino police officers, armed with baroque weapons, attack Skorzeny’s positions. The Sanmarinise Government declares war on the Axis, and the subjugation of San Marino begins with a Luftwaffe firebombing of the capital. 

22nd: Boulogne-sur-Mur, an Allied staging point for the push into Germany, is torn apart by a day-long Luftwaffe bombing. Long range artillery also strikes fleeing civilian and military columns, indiscriminately hitting them. 

- The keel of *The Fatherland*, the third *Bismarck Class Battleship* at Kriegsmarinewerft Wilhelmshaven.

- The *Lützow *engages and sinks an American troop convoy in the Atlantic, leading to the deaths of hundreds.

23rd-14th October: The *Bismarck*, *Admiral Hipper *and *Admiral Scheer *launch a series of raids out of Pearl Harbour against American and Commonwealth convoys in the Pacific. 

- Marine Raiders take Ulithi Atoll, one of the largest, in a rapid strike against the Carolina Islands. 

25th: British Troops pull out of Arnhem, cementing the Axis victory. Hopes for an early end to the War are completely abandoned. 

- The United States *XI Corps *arrive in the Pacific, despite numbers being needed in Europe. 

- Continuous fighting in Western and Northern Australian slowly turns back into the favour of the Allies after Japan is bombed once again.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

*October: *

2nd: Another attempt on Reinhard Heydrich’s life ends in failure after he brings down a considerable amount of stored bricks upon them, crushing them.

- American Paratroopers are dropped on the German-New-Franco border. Caught between the supporting New-Franco Soldiery and the Waffen-SS, the Paratroopers are rounded up and detained. 

- Allied forces land on Crete, and after catastrophic casualties on the beaches, penetrate deep into the country.

5th: Canadian Troops land in the Netherlands, and are met by stubborn resistance in the form of massed Panzer Divisions.

6th: Widespread violent protests in Czechoslovakia over the deployment of Project Berlin begin. 

10th: Corinth in Greece is the sight of a clash between the joint Allied forces and the remnants of a German Division, after both sides advance on one another.

-Various locations around Prussia are bombed by the USAAF.

12th: Athens is taken by the Allies after a grueling siege. The *Hitler Youth *members who are defending the city refuse to surrender or retreat however, and take their own lives. When the bodies are discovered, the Allied Chaplains refuse to preside over their burials, though no formal statement is given to the superior chain of command.

- United States vessels bombard Taiwan. Just hours after the initial attacks, the Carriers launch an air raid against the Island, targeting Imperial Japanese Army positions. 

- Churchill and Roosevelt meet in Quebec to discuss military cooperation in the Pacific and Europe. When the discussion changes to the dividing of Germany between the Allies, both leaders take their leave. 

- The United States *XXII Corps *arrive in Australia, bolstering the defences along the North. Further breakout attempts in Canberra end in failure, due to the sheer amount of Japanese forces that have been mustered around the city.

14th: A Gestapo Cell-in-hiding is discovered in Athens, leading to a short skirmish between newly arrived British troops and the fanatical Germans.

- Erwin Rommel’s arm is amputated below the elbow after his wound becomes gangrenous. Hitler commissions *Albert Speer *to design him a prosthetic that will make all envious. 

15th: Aachen is bombed by the Allies, who are attempting to open up a gap in the German border for the strike on Berlin. 

16th: *Admiral Horthy*, once a fanatical supporter of Nazism; Dictator and Regent of Hungary, is murdered by the Gestapo while attending a public speech after it becomes known that he no longer believes the Axis can win. 

- A terrorist attack strikes Paris. Both Axis and Allies are killed in the resulting blast, thus is the intensity. 

18th: Hitler makes it mandatory for all men between eighteen and sixty to serve in the Home Guard, an unprofessional unit of veterans and boys. 

21st: Continued Paratrooper assaults on Aachen leads to heavy damage to the historical buildings in the city. Luftwaffe presence is heightened, most notably a trio of *Me163* Squadrons, supported by *Me262’s*. 

22nd: The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada Regiment is fractured and captured by Heinz Guderian’s Divisions in Italy.

23rd: Charles De Gaulle is released from custody, however he refuses to abide to the rules set down by Eisenhower. 

- The Battle of the Leyte Gulf begins. It is one of the largest naval engagements in History, with a large portion of the American Fleet taking part. 

- MacArthur and his Marine Raiders land on Leyte, despite being under fire from land, air and sea. Casualties are heavy, but a bridgehead is successfully cut through the front lines. 

- Systematic bombing of Tokyo begins, with American bombers operating out of Tinian Island. 

25th: Bombs explode all across Romania. The oil fields are the targets of an unsuccessful series of attacks by the terrorists, but are ferociously repulsed by the defending Wehrmacht and Schutzstaffel units.

27th: Hurtgen Forest in Germany is set alight after the accidental release of pyrrhic bombs by Luftwaffe bombers enroute for London.

*November: *

1st: The civilian situation in Salonika, Northern Greece becomes desperate. The German occupiers have begun random executions, targeting anyone who will pose a future threat, including babies and other children. 

- *Operation: Infatuate*, the freeing of roads leading to Antwerp, begins. Many of the roads are blockaded by the Wehrmacht and elements of the Schutzstaffel. 

- More sporadic fighting around Lyon takes place, but still the forces under Barbie refuse to give ground to the Allies.

2nd: Zeebrugge in Belgium is witness to brutal urban combat between Canadians and New-Franco Foreign Legionnaires. 

4th: After murderous actions against the Greek natives, the Nazis finally withdraw from the Island, abandoning hundreds of Italian and New-Franco. When Kriegsmarine ships are requested to return and deliver salvation, no word returns from the Germans until after the Island is in complete and utter Allied control. 

- British *General John Dill*, dies of natural causes in Washington. He is buried in Arlington National Cemetery with full honours, the only foreigner to receive such a thing.

5th: Singapore is bombed by the Americans, though only Japanese positions are targeted by the USAAF. 

- Zionist terrorists assassinate a series of British officials in the Middle East. Forceful retaliation is taken against the insurgents, despite the Government’s best wishes.

6th: Franklin D. Roosevelt is reinstated for his four semester as President. 

- The *USS Lexington *is attacked and sunk by kamikaze fighters with an huge loss of life. Few survivors are plucked from the water, and those who are suffer from horrific burns due to being amongst flaming oil. 

9th: Patton arrives in Normandy with his Armoured Division, however many of the vehicles are lost to the Channel after malfunctions in their landing craft.

10th: Another Rocket attack on London strikes the Thames, causing few casualties. However, it heralds a massive Luftwaffe raid on Southern England. 

12th: The *Tirpitz *is discovered in a fjord in Norway, now nearing her repairs. Before the RAF can launch a raid, she escapes the fjord into the Atlantic, however. 

17th: Albania is the sight of extensive fighting between Albanian partisans and the Nazi occupiers. The partisans are supplied with Allied weapons, including bazookas and heavy machine guns. 

21st: Unrest in San Marino continues, despite the Nazis best attempts to halt them. 

24th: More raids out of Tinian commence, devastating areas of Tokyo and causing extreme casualties amongst the civilian populace.

- The reintroduction of the *Samurai Order *begins, with little persuasion from the Japanese population. 

- The *USS Intrepid *is robbed of launching capabilities by a trio of kamikaze attacks. The munitions aboard the Carrier explode in the resulting fires, killing a significant amount of crewmembers and forcing the ship to be abandoned.

25th: The Japanese take Nanning in South China, continuing the War in China. 

26th: The War in Italy halts to a stalemate, partially because of bad weather and partially because of incompetence in the Allied Command. 

28th: The Allies arrive on the outskirts of Antwerp, although it becomes a standoff between the Schutzstaffel defenders and the Allied attackers. 

30th: Kunming airbase in China is threatened by constant Japanese attacks. The RAF elements present are given the order to abandon station. 

*December: *

1st: After years of brutal occupation, the people of Greece are allowed rest and recuperation. However, a series of clashes rip through the city, organized by left-over Fascists. 

3rd: The British Home Guard is put on increase, with Churchill believing that the Nazis will attack in the New Year. 

5th: Ravenna in Italy is taken by the Allies, despite muddy conditions. 

8th: Heavy bombardment of Iwo Jima begins, to soften the Japanese defences for the upcoming invasion. 

15th: American and Filipino forces clash with the Japanese at Mindoro, injury and death rates are moderate. 

17th: *Admiral Halsey’s Third Fleet *is caught in a typhoon. Three Destroyers capsize and several Carriers’ hangers break open and shed their shipment of loose planes into the depths.

- The *Malmedy Massacre*. African American POWs are rounded up by units of members of *Kampfgruppe Peiper *under their namesake, *Joachim Peiper*, a trusted adjutant of Heinrich Himmler and an highly capable commander. They are then transported to secluded Malmedy, where they are shot and disposed of in secret.

- In Australia, the situation once again switches on the Allies with the arrival of the new Japanese shock-troops, veterans given the name Samurai. 

23rd: The *Second Blitz *continues, with a new Axis push against North Eastern England. For the first time, Italian aerial forces are employed by the Luftwaffe, though more as cannon fodder. 

24th: The Belgian transport ship *S.S. Leopoldville *is torpedoed and sunk off of France by U-Boats. In excess of eight-hundred American troops are lost in the sinking, as is the vast majority of the crew.

- Manchester is attacked by a concentration of *V-1 Rockets*. 

28th: Churchill and his Foreign Secretary Anthony Eden arrive in Athens in secret, in an attempt to make peace between the warring Fascists and British. When Hitler learns of this, he immediately orders the Berlin Project’s production rate to be doubled.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ohh, intresting. Can't wait to see what happens next .


----------

